# Why do people...



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Go to [email protected] and let og


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

It's useful for socialisation and training in shops IME, not many shops allow dogs at all any more. Some also have vets, groomers and scales in store.

Sadly dogs embarrass their owners in many ways, I took Diz into a pet shop once to measure her for a coat and despite just being walked she took a huge dump right next to the check out 
She'd never done it before or done it since 

Usually the staff are understanding if the owners are apologetic.
Or course, there's no excuse for not caring that your dog is peeing all over the place


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I take my boys in as it's great for socialising and training, i keep Tummels head well away from corners to prevent him peeing inside and Dan isn't really at that stage yet.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I used to take Chester for the socialisation. if a dog cocks its leg up on the food it's not really the dog's fault the owners should have made sure he had, had a pee first . 

You have now put me off purchasing anything from the low shelves in any petshop :lol:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have taken Millie lots of times. 

Its an excuse to take her shopping, to nose at dogs toys (Wouldnt buy their cheap collars though ) and my goodness does she love the bone/ chew isle. She normaly has a really good sniff of everything, meets other dogs and if something takes her fancy which I agree with then she usually comes home with a treat. 

Milie is house trained - If in doubt I take her to the loo before we go in - Theres no risk of her messing. And yep I drive her there as I live in a village so its car everywhere. 

I think its disgusting people taking dogs in who think its fair game to pee where ever they fancy - I mean is this acceptable behaviour if there dog went to a friends house? Quite worrying. 

But yep I enjoy going with Millie - Millie enjoys it- Gets a fuss and usually a toy or chew out of it


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

I don`t mind people taking their well behaved dogs in, and if their dog has a mistake which should be prevented by making sure the dog goes before entering shop, they should either clean it up or tell someone. Its nice to take a dog in occasionaly.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Some people take their dogs to PAH as many have vets in them. 

I take my pups to introduce them to the small furries.

Unfortunately cocking legs is one of the many reasons many shops do not want dogs in their shops (and rightly so) and why many customers (like me) do not want them in most shops either.

I encounter many untrained, uncontrolled dogs whilst outside, I do not really want to mee them inside. 

There many irresponsible dog owners unfortunately.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Ours has a vet and a grooming station. People should make sure the dog has been to the toilet before going in though - eww!


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly! 
Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I take mine in,it's good for socialisation and training in confined spaces,which mine don't get very often.

I also take them to get used to small furries.

The staff love to see them and most of them know them by name.

Flint did pee in there the first time we went,but he has never done it since,I was mortified and asked the assistant if they had something I could clean it up with,but she insisted on doing it.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I take mine in, it's nice to do some shopping and not have to leave her at home. If I thought for a second she would pee in there I wouldn't dream of taking her though, shame other people don't do the same sometimes.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly!
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


Well dogs are allowed in a few shops, Wickes for example to name but one (I do all my PAT testing there).

I do not often find rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, mice, fish or birds in classes or group walks. 

It is a bit like when I want to introduce my dogs to a train, I go to the railway station. Weird eh? 

As you are not AT the shop 24/7 I am sure that you may miss the occasions when training IS being carried out, I can only confirm that I do this as do others I know.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I take mine in sometimes if they happen to be with me when I'm going there. They get a lot of attention which they love and good for kids to have Doberman cuddles. I get people asking me about dobes, helps create positive connotations with dobes and have used it as a tool to educate about good breeders if they ask. The manager of my local store is a dobe person and she likes to see rupert too  

Plus sometimes I want to try stuff on or check something is right.

Rupert will try and mark if I let him sniff, so I don't let him stop and cock is leg. He had caught me out once, for which I was very apologetic and helped clean it up, staff were fine about it. I wouldn't take him in if he caused any trouble.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I often take Angus as it's somewhere he's allowed and a different experience for him. He's definitely not allowed to pee inside so if I'm looking at things he has to sit to reduce temptation to mark anywhere - he enjoys coming in with me and knows that when he's good he'll get to have a biscuit on the way to the car


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't go very often as my nearest PAH is nearly an hour's drive away. However, I have been with pups for socialisation and more recently took Zak for a bit of a trip out and for his socialisation. We live very remotely and my dogs don't often get to see strange people and/or dogs/small pets, so it was a great experience for them.

I wish more shops would allow well behaved dogs in, as I enjoy taking mine with me. I take them one at a time and make sure they have had plenty of opportunity to relieve themselves beforehand.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly!
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


Mine do go in other shops though,most outdoor clothes shops allow dogs in.

There are also dog friendly cafes and pubs.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I have taken Millie lots of times.
> 
> Its an excuse to take her shopping, to nose at dogs toys (Wouldnt buy their cheap collars though ) and my goodness does she love the bone/ chew isle. She normaly has a really good sniff of everything, meets other dogs and if something takes her fancy which I agree with then she usually comes home with a treat.
> 
> ...


I agree with this completely.

I don't take Alfie in as he is a scent marker so I may as well avoid it. I love going in and there are people with their dogs so I can have a big cuddle from them or see the little pups being carried.

I can't understand why anyone would take them in if they know they are going to pee over things though, ruins it for everyone.

I remember a thread where the op got huffy as she was asked to clean up their own dogs pee in the shop where he always goes, well you would have to in sainsbury's!!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Well dogs are allowed in a few shops, Wickes for example to name but one (I do all my PAT testing there).
> 
> I do not often find rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, mice, fish or birds in classes or group walks.
> 
> ...


Is it altogether fair to train your dog at the expense of stressing out other animals. I cant believe that the rabbits etc find it a very good experience.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly!
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


You may be suprised if you ask your dog may be allowed in more places than you realise.

Pubs / bars / post office / banks etc. Millies even been in a castle museum.

Why not a pet shop? Its busy bustling bright environment - With rabbits / fish etc

I like knowing Millie is comfortable in such situations- cant hurt can it.

And yep we are usually out for a jolly - Its what me / Millie get up to at wknds ;-)

Just a shame that not everyone is a responsible owner - As if everyone were dogs would be more welcome in many places.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Is it altogether fair to train your dog at the expense of stressing out other animals. I cant believe that the rabbits etc find it a very good experience.


Hmmmm now, let me think.

The rabbits live in a shop visited by hundreds of customers and dogs a day.

They are stared at, picked up by, handled by lots of people a day.

My dogs are on a lead, on the other side of the glass, and do not bark, growl or otherwise intimidate these animals all of whom, without exception have not shown any outward signs of stress eg they have not stopped eating, they have not stopped drinking, they have not stopped grooming each other or sleeping or run away.

Are there any other signs of stress in small animals about which I am unaware and should be brought to my attention?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> Well dogs are allowed in a few shops, Wickes for example to name but one (I do all my PAT testing there).
> .


Not my local Wickes! It has a big 'no dogs allowed' sign in front!
I take mine to [email protected] sometimes for socialisation or shopping purposes and Im afraid to say Adam did cock his leg on a shelf!! (it was over an hours walk to get there so he had already peed plenty, just marking....the rotten little ***!).


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Is it altogether fair to train your dog at the expense of stressing out other animals. I cant believe that the rabbits etc find it a very good experience.


I put this down for one of my reasons too.The small furries barely move when we walk past,they are hardly stressed,if they appeared stressed I would walk away.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Not my local Wickes! It has a big 'no dogs allowed' sign in front!
> I take mine to [email protected] sometimes for socialisation or shopping purposes and Im afraid to say Adam did cock his leg on a shelf!! (it was over an hours walk to get there so he had already peed plenty, just marking....the rotten little ***!).


Perhaps the local manager had experienced just such a dog owner as the OP described and of course nobody wants to buy "dog soiled" merchandise (as opposed to shop soiled) so it can be an expensive decision to allow dogs in............


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

i take my pup in there. whats the big deal? i make sure he is kept under control mind


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

In my local [email protected] people take in all sorts of pets
I have seen 
Dogs and puppies
Cats and kittens
A snake around a man`s neck
Even a Shetland pony once! (At the entrance with this little girl)


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

I take Murphy in there, he loves to sniff around and meet other dogs, he peed once and I offered to clean up but they had none of it and chuckled 

However, a couple of days ago an Owner had effectively blocked off 3 isles with a flexi lead while his dog was deciding which toy it liked


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

cravensmum said:


> The small furries barely move when we walk past,they are hardly stressed,if they appeared stressed I would walk away.


They never seem bothered by mine either... although the dogs are petrefied of the giant rabbits!! (they are at least 3 times bigger then the dogs!!LOL)



smokeybear said:


> Perhaps the local manager had experienced just such a dog owner as the OP described and of course nobody wants to buy "dog soiled" merchandise (as opposed to shop soiled) so it can be an expensive decision to allow dogs in............


Hmmm, maybe. I just assumed it was a health and safety thing coz they usually have one of those mini fork lifts roaming the aisles!


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

I take Tess in regularly, my local is only 10 min walk away and sort of on the way back from our most common walking route so we often pop in to get some treats or something. I avoid the small furries bit as it gets her hyped up, she is reliably toilet trained indoors so that's not an issue, and I like to let people see how lovely a retired greyhound can be as a pet. We get lots of questions, she gets lots of attention so it has always been a positive experience for us-and I hope it has not been negative for the shop either!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Took minad into pets at home cos i was going past on my way home. And i wasnt gonna go home then spend over an hours round trip to go on my own. And like f**k would i leave her outside!


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> They must purposely put them in the car to take them round (ours is located on an industrial estate) I can kind of understand if you want to try something on your pooch....other than that I just do not get it


Not always. 
Pets at home is a 15 minute walk from my house, and on a route we walk. So I'd pop him in there as a young pup for socialisation, impulse control, just general new experiences.
Obviously I never buy anything from there, but I pop in regularly to check the rats and make sure they're being looked after so made sense to take Dresden in. Is a nice 15 minute walk there, and we carry on our way after.

I don't take him any more as he's a bit dog reactive and I can't be bothered with the hassle of him seeing another dog there and barking the place down. But I have no problem with it. I like that there are still places you can take your dog in. Im sure pets at home are aware of the pee issues that can occur and are probably on it!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I take mine to pets at home, several local garden centres, pubs, restaurants and cafes. On holiday they have been in shops, bird park and wildlife centre. I make sure they always go to the toilet first.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Hmmmm now, let me think.
> 
> The rabbits live in a shop visited by hundreds of customers and dogs a day.
> 
> ...


None of the pets in our store are handled daily?
Your dogs are already trained to accept these small furries....what about the dogs that do bark, do growl & intimidate them for the sake of giving their dog a new experience?

It seems to be more of a...'ohh look at my doggy' isnt this fun being able to walkround & shop with him/her! I just don't get it :aureola:
I've no interest in seeing, meeting, getting sniffed by, jumped on, pee dodging when I'm shopping...even if it is a pet shop. I go for walks, go to dog shows, dog walking meets, I love dogs any size or breed, just not in shops! Bah Humbug!

I've never ever seen a dog in a bar, bank or post office!....outside a pub, cafe, restaurant but never inside (only once in a pub & it belonged to the owner)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I make sure Dillon has toileted first and I always take him in, he loves all the attention and treats he gets at the check out.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> None of the pets in our store are handled daily?
> Your dogs are already trained to accept these small furries....what about the dogs that do bark, do growl & intimidate them for the sake of giving their dog a new experience?
> 
> It seems to be more of a...'ohh look at my doggy' isnt this fun being able to walkround & shop with him/her! I just don't get it :aureola:
> ...


I can only report on what the PAH staff tell me, one or two I know outside of their work, I think handling them is part of their daily welfare checks (_you know the same things we do to our dogs and cats_) to make sure there are no lumps, bumps, abrasions etc to be concerned about. 

Also daily handling means that they are more compliant when going to their pet homes.

You can infer what you like from other people's behaviour, that is your prerogative, but whatever your assumptions I can only speak for myself and other like minded owners/'trainers I know by saying we do not take our dogs to FLAUNT them (_we can do that more effectively on the field of competition where it matters_) 

I think we have grasped that you have no wish to be sniffed at or jumped on by dogs when shopping, neither do I so I avoid it and make sure my dog is not guilty of such an infringement.

As for not seeing dogs in bars, pubs, shops, post offices, cafes etc, well you need to get out more, there are plenty of them about.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

I take mine to the groomers. I recall Buddy once weeing in the aisle due to excitement of seeing some dogs. We did ask for some wipes and cleaned up after him. I have actually had the unfortunate experience of nearly treading in a turd which a dog conveniently left and as did the owner


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I've no interest in seeing, meeting, getting sniffed by, jumped on, pee dodging when I'm shopping...even if it is a pet shop. I go for walks, go to dog shows, dog walking meets, I love dogs any size or breed, just not in shops! Bah Humbug!
> 
> I've never ever seen a dog in a bar, bank or post office!....outside a pub, cafe, restaurant but never inside (only once in a pub & it belonged to the owner)


I think you might just have to suck it up TBH! People do take their puppies to pet shops to socialize coz its just about the best shop for it! You might as well say 'how dare those women bring their toddlers into Mothercare!!'. 
Oh, and most of my local banks are brilliant about bringing dogs in!! The only coments Ive ever gotten have been, 'awwwwww!'


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wasn't pets at home, but I once took Bonnie into a pet shop and there were chewy sticks on the bottom shelf of all places so of course Bonnie's first instinct was to take one. Never walked out of a shop so fast!:scared:
Pets at home in my area are nice as they have free biscuits at the counter for the dogs.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Because we can so  and shock horror I walk to mine


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I take mine into both pet shops by me.
I can safely say they have NEVER peed in either shop.

There is no excuse for owners who allow their dogs to pee in shops, but the responsible ones shouldnt be punished :S


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop!


Socialisation, to me, is about exposing them to as many different things as possible - regardless if it is something they will experience in everyday life or not. I am highly unlikely to ever take my dogs on a bus or a train - and certainly wouldn't ever take them skate boarding or for a ride on a lorry  - but I socialise them with all these things, amongst others, to help create a well balanced, well behaved dog that is happy to be taken anywhere.

Pets At Home is one of very few shops that allow dogs, so that is where we go for their shop socialisation - it gets them used to hustle and bustle in an indoor environment, helps with temptation control as they must ignore the stacks of treats and toys at nose height, exposes them to people in uniform, various loud noises, trolleys and is one of few places (besides the vets) where they will meet other dogs on-lead indoors. It's also a good place to teach basic manners - most of my dogs are entire males, and hence, keen to scent mark - a shop where other dogs are likely to have scent marked, is ideal for teaching my dogs when it is unacceptable to lift a leg, and resist the urge to join in.

Although we do not go near them to avoid undue stress for them, the dogs can also smell and see at a distance, the small animals in store.

We also go to Go Outdoors, as this is another shop that allows dogs - and yes, I purposely drive there with the dog. I'm very unlikely to buy anything from Go Outdoors, and only ever purchase small token items from Pets At Home - we only visit for training and socialisation purposes.


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I always take my dog to pets @ home and any other pet store i go too. 

Its good training, and if i see something like a new collar or harness i can try it on. 
I also let him sniff around and he picks what treats he wants. Also some dog toys don't interest him so i get the dog toy he picks rather than one i have picked. 
He also gets bathed at pets @ home and also i weigh him when ever i go, which is really helpful.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Rosie comes into [email protected] with us, she's very scared of other dogs so it's nice for her to socialise in a slightly more controlled environment where the dogs will all definitely be on leashes as opposed to the local dog park. We do make sure that she goes toilet before coming out though.

We also got her harness from pets at home and the girl measured her and demonstrated how to fit it.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Four garden centres near me are all dog friendly. They sell a variety of things and give me a chance to shop with the dogs. I get bothered by people coming to say hi to them rather than my dogs ever bothering people!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly!
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


Have to say I've enjoyed some smashing encounters in my nearest PAH with dogs - including meeting a Great Dane puppy who was stunning 

I tried to take Dex in but he has a bit of an issue with certain floors and so he refused to actually enter PAH - the staff were wonderful and arranged for the groomer to come and clip his nails outside the store which I really appreciated 

If I had a puppy I would definitely try and take him to PAH to see the various animals in there and as others have said, for socialisation in general PAH can be really helpful.

It's simply bad luck that you met some moronic owners who didn't behave with basic decency 

I have also taken Dex into my local bank twice and also several other shops - I do it whenever I can as it's all good experience for him. He has never once tried to relieve himself.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> As for not seeing dogs in bars, pubs, shops, post offices, cafes etc, well you need to get out more, there are plenty of them about.


Maybe living in small rural areas, but where I live it's not something you see! And glad of it


----------



## WhatWouldSidDo (Nov 17, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Take their dogs into [email protected]?
> 
> Today while buying some chews & dog food a large boxer cocked his leg over a large display of bagged dog biscuits, he was consequently pulled down the isle while he continued emptying his bladder! The owners did nothing & carried on round the shop  I went to the check out & notified the cashier of the 'pee flooded isle'
> 
> So...why do people take their dogs? They must purposely put them in the car to take them round (ours is located on an industrial estate) I can kind of understand if you want to try something on your pooch....other than that I just do not get it


Socialisation, training, dealing with new situations, going to companion care (the vets situated in Pets At Home).


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

[email protected] is quite far away from me so I only go when Alfie needs to go to the groomers, he obviously has to go inside the shop to get groomed. :lol:

I do pop into my local pet shop with the dogs if I'm out on walks and they need anything, makes more sense than taking them home and then going back to the shop! The pet shop was the first place I took all of my dogs as pups to socialise them. They've also been inside a pub. 

I think it's important to get dogs used to as many things as possible! I don't drive so all all of my dogs have travelled in taxis and on buses and trains from 8wks old. I always get funny looks at the bus stop when I've got one of the dogs with me, I don't know how people expect non-drivers to get the vets.  

I don't plan on having kids but my dogs have been well socialised with them thanks to my younger brothers and sisters and helpful people at the park. You never know when your going to meet an unsupervised child that thinks it's ok to fuss any dog that it see's, if my dogs weren't well socialised they could bite them.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

WhatWouldSidDo said:


> Socialisation, training, dealing with new situations, going to companion care (the vets situated in Pets At Home).


I do all that without taking them to a pet shop 

I think...I just don't agree with dogs in shops full stop.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I take my dogs for socialisation and to get weighed as the scales in the vets are really badly positioned and tip all over the place too. Neither have ever caused any sort of disturbance in there (apart from a stampede to see puppy the other day!!) or toileted in the shop.

As for dogs not being allowed in other shops - I have taken both into cafes and shops plenty of times, again for socialisation.

I don't understand the issue as long as they are under control.

I did follow a little dog round PAH the other day who weed 7 times  and pooed twice without the owner saying a word. I made a member of staff that I know aware and she said that dog always did that and the owner had never said a word. I find that utterly disgusting and rude.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I do all that without taking them to a pet shop
> 
> I think...I just don't agree with dogs in shops full stop.


The solution is thus simple, avoid those that permit dogs to go in, problem solved.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, *I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly! *
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


I do practical training when I go in and also go for a jolly as a member of staff that I have got to know loves Kilo and I promised to take Rudi in to see her - we've been in when I was carrying Rudi and then when he could walk on the floor; I don't see the drama with people having a jolly if their dogs are behaving.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Maybe living in small rural areas, but where I live it's not something you see! And glad of it


Aren't you a little ray of sunshine :lol:


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I take my pups into pets at home and Jollyes and anywhere else that will have them, the more rounded I can make them the better.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Moobli said:


> Aren't you a little ray of sunshine :lol:


I don't want people's dogs getting in my way, jumping, dribbling & peeing around me while im shopping, eating, drinking or going to the bank  If I'm out dog walking, at a show etc bring it on....out with this No Ta!
If you've got an impeccably well behaved dog fine, if not just don't, as I don't wish to be a training aid :arf:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I do all that without taking them to a pet shop
> 
> I think...I just don't agree with dogs in shops full stop.


But what if there is a groomers or vets within a shop?  You have to go inside the shop to get to them.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't want people's dogs getting in my way, jumping, dribbling & peeing around me while im shopping, eating, drinking or going to the bank
> If you've got an impeccably well behaved dog fine, if not just don't, as I don't wish to be a training aid :arf:


I don't want other peoples kids screaming, crying, snotting, stinking and running about when I'm in those places - but such is life!!! 

If supposed dog lovers aren't even in favour of permitting dogs into more places, what hope have we ever got of the general public widely accepting dogs.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Another one who takes her dogs, and I actually will purposefully put them in the car to drive them there. It is good for training, because training is about elarning to deal with as many different experiences as possible, it is a far wider issue than just teaching your dog to sit and come back.

Nala has even been allowed to pick her own new toy.

She meets lots of people see and smells lots of things and learns to focus on me and not her surroundings.

I also take them to Go Outdoors as well

And the pub.....in fact I love taking my dogs to the pub.

And to add further insult to injury I am going to a house party tomorrow and yep you guess it I am taking the pup.

Every situation that arises that isn't a common everyday occurance I jump at the chance to take the dogs, especially Nala.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

SixStar said:


> *I don't want other peoples kids screaming, crying, snotting, stinking and running about when I'm in those places - but such is life!!! *
> 
> If supposed dog lovers aren't even in favour of permitting dogs into more places, what hope have we ever got of the general public widely accepting dogs.


Love it! :lol: I had one of those experience's in a shop yesterday, some kid throwing a tantrum because he couldn't get what he wanted. Expected to see a 3-4 year old but he was about 10.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't want people's dogs getting in my way, jumping, dribbling & peeing around me while im shopping, eating, drinking or going to the bank  If I'm out dog walking, at a show etc bring it on....out with this No Ta!
> If you've got an impeccably well behaved dog fine, if not just don't, as I don't wish to be a training aid :arf:


But surely dogs need to go to these places in order to learn to become impeccably well behaved in them? If I go into a dog friendly shop (especially a pet shop!) I expect to encounter dogs in training and am pleased if I can be of any help - doesn't take two seconds to give a puppy a treat for example - as I am pleased when people help me.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Maybe living in small rural areas, but where I live it's not something you see! And glad of it


Each to their own, but I do find this attitude a bit sad. I love going to the pub and getting to have a quick cuddle and a chat with a dog and their person. I wish that England was more dog friendly. As a currently non dog "owner" I'd love to get a chance to meet more dogs while out, and as a hopefully soon to be "owned by a dog person", I'd love to be able to take him or her out with me more often.

I understand that you don't want to be disturbed by an untrained dog, but as sixstar says, if even dog lovers don't tolerate dogs, what hope is there that the rest of the public will become more accepting of them.


----------



## alison11 (Jul 11, 2012)

SixStar said:


> *I don't want other peoples kids screaming, crying, snotting, stinking and running about when I'm in those places - but such is life!!!*
> 
> If supposed dog lovers aren't even in favour of permitting dogs into more places, what hope have we ever got of the general public widely accepting dogs.


This is exactly what I was thinking reading through this thread 

There is a guy in a village close to us who trains guide dogs and often has a puppy with him in the local co op just meeting different people in a new environment. I think its great, I know this is slightly different but if all dogs were half as well socialised as guide dogs there'd be a lot less rants on the forum I reckon (including from me!)

I actually think I will go back to PAH to help with training duke to be calmer around dogs, I had sort of forgotten we could take him there! I also love that there are dog friendly pubs and wish there were more.

I also wish there were pram lanes and fast lanes in shopping centres but its just not gonna happen is it!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

SixStar said:


> *I don't want other peoples kids screaming, crying, snotting, stinking and running about when I'm in those places - but such is life!!! *
> 
> If supposed dog lovers aren't even in favour of permitting dogs into more places, what hope have we ever got of the general public widely accepting dogs.


I encounter far more of these in every day life than I do badly behaved dogs.

We went to the pub for a meal a few weeks ago and there was a little lad about 3 ord 4 that was running round screaming, then as our meal arrived literally stood at the end of out table and watched us eat, his parents though it was funny he has made friends.

I take Lexi or Nala to the pub they lay down under the table and go to sleep. Bos does too but the one and only time I took him he went to sleep and a waitress tripped over him as he was the same colour as the floor. I was mortified but she said it was her fault.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops!


You might be quite surprised at just how many shops DO allow dogs. I've been in HMV, banks, post offices, corner shops, pubs, a hairdressers and all sorts with mine. If it doesn't state no dogs then I'll take mine in. I've not been asked to leave yet and nor have any of my dogs peed up anything in a shop.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Think I may go on a wander with Lucy when I get her


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I sometimes take my dogs to our local shops but I would not inflict a big busy shopping centre like the one where [email protected] is located. I absolutly hate it so why would I inflict it on my dogs..


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

I take Sully in because he likes to pick out his toys (he will lift his paw and whine to tell us he has spotted the one he wants and then we pick up every toy until his tail wags telling us we've got the right one) if he needs to wee he'll hold it or whine to tell us he's desperate so we take him outside.

Dexter however would pee everywhere so he's not allowed in [email protected]


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I often visit PAH in the car on the way back from a dog walk but generally I leave my dogs in the car. The only time they go into PAH is if I need to try something on them (collar, coat etc) and they go in Kennelgate when they need to be weighed. 

I'm sorry to say but i'm not a fan of dogs in shops, pubs, cafes etc. I refuse to eat anywhere that allows dogs in where diners are. If I want to be stared at and my every move watched whilst i'm eating then i'll eat in my kitchen. And yes, it is bad enough navigating pushchairs, kids and other humans in general whilst shopping, without adding dogs to the mix as well.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> *Maybe living in small rural areas,* but where I live it's not something you see! And glad of it


Nope, I'm in London zone 3 (previously 2) and I see lots of dogs in pubs and cafes here. My 2 are in a pub at least once a week (sometimes 2 or 3 ) and they have yet to disgrace themselves. They have their own blankets on the floor and they go to sleep. They don't bother anyone and most people don't even realise that they are there until we get up to leave.

They only tend to go in [email protected] when we're on a fund raiser as it's too much of a trek otherwise but they're in our local small pet shop all the time.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Why would someone else's dog stare at you whilst you are eating? Mine just look at me.


Because you have food? I've been in pubs before and eaten where dogs are allowed and i've been stared at, even had dogs approaching the table scrounging for bits off the floor and I simply dont want it.

I just quoted the above statement but have no idea where the original has gone.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I have no problem with people who have well behaved dogs taking them into shops they are allowed in. In my experience, the average dog is far better behaved than the average child. 

I disagree about dogs not stressing out small furries though. Just because a small animal does not look stressed does not mean it is not; the presence of a dog staring at them IS stressful for a prey animal. The dog does not have to be lunging at the glass and barking at them to freak them out. The argument that they are "used" to dogs does not work due to the high turnover of animals at pet stores. Often they do not have time to get "used" to dogs due to the short time they are in the store.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Because you have food? I've been in pubs before and eaten where dogs are allowed and i've been stared at, even had dogs approaching the table scrounging for bits off the floor and I simply dont want it.
> 
> I just quoted the above statement but have no idea where the original has gone.


I deleted it as thought I'd misunderstood the original comment! I think it comes down to the owner. I wouldn't allow my dogs to bother people. I'd certainly not allow them to be fed at a different table. It is the same with children. Whilst some may be a bother outside, loads aren't. You can't punish/blame everyone for the fault of (hopefully) a minority.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I always take little Bruce to pets at home when I go, he loves looking at the rabbits and guinea pigs. It's like window shopping for us and he's very well behaved in there. I know he won't pee up things because its inside, he never pee's in a strange house either regardless of if other dogs live there. 

I wouldn't take the Mals because they'd wreck the place I'm sure but I see loads of dogs in my [email protected] and its lovely, they enjoy meeting up too. 

I call it 'going upper pets at treats' and Bruce gets soo excited, I'm in no doubt he knows that means going to the doggie shop and sampling a treat or two, the staff are very nice and don't mind him having the odd biscuit.  I rarely see large dogs in there though!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I disagree about dogs not stressing out small furries though. Just because a small animal does not look stressed does not mean it is not; the presence of a dog staring at them IS stressful for a prey animal. The dog does not have to be lunging at the glass and barking at them to freak them out. The argument that they are "used" to dogs does not work due to the high turnover of animals at pet stores. Often they do not have time to get "used" to dogs due to the short time they are in the store.


I am afraid the only way to measure stress in animals is in body language, if that is absent ergo they are not stressed. At least according to all the animal behaviourists I know......................


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Olly goes to PAH a lot- he is a favourite with the staff and is made very welcome. We have never had an "accident" as he goes before we go in. One of the girls who works there often brings her little staffy to work with her if she's working a short, quiet shift and he acts a a greeting party (in a very polite way!). My dogs get introduced to as many different situations as possible from a very young age. My local pub encourages dog owners and we've never had a problem with dogs scrounging. Our family dog would quite happily spend the evening sat in the corner by the bar, being fussed by all the old men having their evening pint! A pub without a dog is no fun at all!


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> I am afraid the only way to measure stress in animals is in body language, if that is absent ergo they are not stressed. At least according to all the animal behaviourists I know......................


Using any animal kept in a pet shop to train your dog is wrong! Whether it stresses the animal or not, it isn't their as a training tool for your benefit.
I very much doubt when walking buy you look at the behaviour of every animal you are going past, study its breathing rate, eye dilation etc 
The animals especially in [email protected] are already under a certain amount of stress kept in small enclosures with uv lighting, bare minimum supplies - food/ water and sawdust...usually the rabbits have no where to hide / burrow, piggies usually get one wooden arch to hide in! I certainly wouldn't try and socialise my dogs at the expense of pet shop pets


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> I deleted it as thought I'd misunderstood the original comment! I think it comes down to the owner. I wouldn't allow my dogs to bother people. I'd certainly not allow them to be fed at a different table. It is the same with children. Whilst some may be a bother outside, loads aren't. You can't punish/blame everyone for the fault of (hopefully) a minority.


I'm not tarring everybody with the same brush but I find that generally, people let their dogs do many things I would never allow mine to do, that could just be down to my low tolerance level though. I decided once to take my Mum out for a meal at a local country pub. There were quite a few dogs in the dining area who were wandering around, going up to folk who were eating, some were being fed left overs that other diners had left when they departed and I just thought it was disgusting. I know i'm not going to always experience that but from that point forward I said I would never eat in a place where dogs were. I will also refuse to eat at a table where children are in close proximity as I find they stare too and are often allowed to run round tables, as well as being noisy.

On the subject of small furries being stressed out at PAH - my local store now has notices on the cages asking you not to allow your dogs to upset the animals. I should imagine this is because the rabbits etc were being tormented on a daily basis by dogs staring through the glass at them with 'dinner' written all over their faces.


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

We frequently take Tori to pets at home, at first it was a great socialisation experience for her and it was easier to get her a collar because we could check that it fit her properly. It was also a fantastic training opportunity, not only to teach her not to jump up at people (or dogs!) but also to teach her that just because a shop has some great smelly dog treats doesn't mean she can take one. 

We do drive purposefully to take her there but the shop isn't within walking distance for us and even if it was we would still take the car as we get her box of food and cat litter from there. I will add though that Tori has never peed or pooped in the store, not even outside it, this is because we make sure she goes before hand and partly because she very rarely goes anywhere other than home, our family members gardens or on a walk. 

So for me I don't see it as a problem, the pros outweigh the cons in my mind, I do think it's disgraceful if your dog 'goes' in the shop and you walk off without alerting staff though. I have come across this and alerted the staff myself which took a few minutes out of my day but that's not a lot in the grand scale of things. Also I would be happy to help anyone to socialise their dog or help train.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Using any animal kept in a pet shop to train your dog is wrong! Whether it stresses the animal or not, it isn't their as a training tool for your benefit.
> I very much doubt when walking buy you look at the behaviour of every animal you are going past, study its breathing rate, eye dilation etc
> The animals especially in [email protected] are already under a certain amount of stress kept in small enclosures with uv lighting, bare minimum supplies - food/ water and sawdust...usually the rabbits have no where to hide / burrow, piggies usually get one wooden arch to hide in! I certainly wouldn't try and socialise my dogs at the expense of pet shop pets


I agree with this part; I don't linger anywhere near the live animals that they sell. It can't be nice for prey animals to see predators staring in at them.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Using any animal kept in a pet shop to train your dog is wrong! Whether it stresses the animal or not, it isn't their as a training tool for your benefit.
> I very much doubt when walking buy you look at the behaviour of every animal you are going past, study its breathing rate, eye dilation etc
> The animals especially in [email protected] are already under a certain amount of stress kept in small enclosures with uv lighting, bare minimum supplies - food/ water and sawdust...usually the rabbits have no where to hide / burrow, piggies usually get one wooden arch to hide in! I certainly wouldn't try and socialise my dogs at the expense of pet shop pets


I use lots of living things to train my dog, other people, other dogs, cats, horses, sheep, cows, chickens etc etc etc

I use EVERYTHING I can that is available in all environments to train my dogs
That is why I have a bombproof dog.

As you have rightly said, my dog can add NO extra stress to their lives.

TBH as you are so concerned about the stressful conditions of the small animals in PAH I am surprised you frequent such an establishment, surely you should be AVOIDING it to prevent stress to the animals (not to mention stress to yourself from being exposed to other people's dogs).

Have you heard of the saying "_God helps those that help themselves_"? Or do you believe the world should change to accommodate your rather narrow minded outlook?

:ciappa: :rolleyes5:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I should imagine this is because the rabbits etc were being tormented on a daily basis by dogs staring through the glass at them with 'dinner' written all over their faces.


I would have thought they would have "_I am going to eat you_" written all over their face?

Obviously if they had "_Dinner_" written all over it the small furries would be thrilled!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> I often visit PAH in the car on the way back from a dog walk but generally I leave my dogs in the car. The only time they go into PAH is if I need to try something on them (collar, coat etc) and they go in Kennelgate when they need to be weighed.
> 
> I'm sorry to say but i'm not a fan of dogs in shops, pubs, cafes etc. I refuse to eat anywhere that allows dogs in where diners are. If I want to be stared at and my every move watched whilst i'm eating then i'll eat in my kitchen. And yes, it is bad enough navigating pushchairs, kids and other humans in general whilst shopping, without adding dogs to the mix as well.


Another jolly dog owner :lol:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I have no problem with people who have well behaved dogs taking them into shops they are allowed in. In my experience, the average dog is far better behaved than the average child.
> 
> I disagree about dogs not stressing out small furries though. Just because a small animal does not look stressed does not mean it is not; the presence of a dog staring at them IS stressful for a prey animal. The dog does not have to be lunging at the glass and barking at them to freak them out. The argument that they are "used" to dogs does not work due to the high turnover of animals at pet stores. Often they do not have time to get "used" to dogs due to the short time they are in the store.


My [email protected] have put them in the entrance area too  

Alfie used to love his trips there but I will not be responsible for terrorizing small animals


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I find it interesting that some of those posting on this thread with concerns over the stress caused to rabbits in stores are those who are happy to participate in/support blood sports such as Field Trials, Shooting etc..........


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I am afraid the only way to measure stress in animals is in body language, if that is absent ergo they are not stressed. At least according to all the animal behaviourists I know......................


A rabbit in sheer terror tends to freeze, I wonder how many folk going into [email protected] would be able to read that as fear!!!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I would have thought they would have "_I am going to eat you_" written all over their face?
> 
> Obviously if they had "_Dinner_" written all over it the small furries would be thrilled!


Of course, you are right as always! I got it the wrong way round, it's the small furries who would have 'dinner' written on their faces :mad2::thumbup:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I work in the vets in [email protected], and Benji often comes to work with me, so the surgery and shop are like a second home to him. He doesn't have accidents and is generally very well-behaved, and I put that down to the fact that he has been going there since he was a pup.

He also gets to meet new people and other dogs which is great, because we rarely see anyone on our daily walks as I live in a pretty rural area. He's not allowed near the small furries though, as I don't think thats fair.

As far as I'm concerned, it's a PET shop, so you really shouldn't be surprised to encounter pets there!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> A rabbit in sheer terror tends to freeze, I wonder how many folk going into [email protected] would be able to read that as fear!!!


Well I also think we should remove all dogs from households which contain small furries, surely all those who have dogs AND chinchillas, mice, rats, cats, rabbits, degus etc should be prosecuted under the Animal Welfare Act because their pets are being terrorised by their other pets................ 

Shocking, all those small animals living in perpetual fear..........


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> My [email protected] have put them in the entrance area too
> 
> Alfie used to love his trips there but I will not be responsible for terrorizing small animals


I dont have this problem..All the animal cages are at least 3ft off the ground so the only one that my dogs can be seen by are the giant rabbits. All the little critters just go about their business! Although I dont hang around...coz of the aforementioned terrifying mutant bunnies!:scared:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i was in my local pets at home the other day and witnessed some stupid man allowing his malamute to jump against the glass of the rabbit and guinea pig runs. the poor animals were terrified and he stood there laughing. some people are utterly pathetic


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I virtually always take Duke in to the pet shop whether it be Pets & Aquatics (aka Living World), Dogs4Us, or Pets at Home. My dog is entire but does not wee (I wouldn't let him). He doesn't bark or frighten the small pets on sale, nor is he a nuisance to other customers.

These shops are within walking distance so I give Duke a good walk and get the weekly pet shop done at the same time. Hubby will usually meet us there or I take a wheelie shopping bag.

I don't see why I shouldn't take him, but as usual the irresponsible owners will spoil it for the rest.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

My dogs come into pet shops with me. I also take them into outdoor shops. Making sure they have been for a wee before we go in means I don't have to worry about them widdling in the shop! 

I also spend a fair amount of time with them in bars/pubs. It's a nice way to end a decent walk! I'm not sure why anyone would have a problem with a dog laying quietly under a table, plus most pubs I go to only allow dogs in one section, there tends to be a dog free part for those who prefer it.

If only there were child free parts of such establishments then we'd all be happy!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Moobli said:


> Another jolly dog owner :lol:


'Here lies Leanne, the jolliest person in the world'. There is no doubt that will be gracing my headstone 

On a serious note, I may be a dog owner but thats not to say I agree they should be allowed everywhere. I think thats mainly because there are so many people who cant control their dogs properly, who allow them to do things that others may not appreciate (such as the dog in the original post weeing up the bag of food) that it just sets a low level of expectation and thus people become annoyed and start banning dogs from places. And thats the reason it annoys me and more often than not, owners arent really that interested in showing their dogs the correct way to behave, they expect society to put up with it.

I will hold my hands up and say in pet shops Jed terrorises the rabbits and is likely to wee up things, Flynn pulls me round looking for bits of kibble on the floor and in pubs, they would likely stare at people eating. That is why I dont take them to such places as I would not expect other people to put up with it.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I took mine in because PAH advertised they were welcome, I thought it would be a good idea for things like collars and coats so I took them along. I also took them along when PAH advertised their photo sessions. Unfortunately my lot have managed to embarrass me on every trip with piddles, poops and shop lifting so I gave up taking them. I always report their mishaps to shop assistants and apologize but they always tell me not to worry as it happens all the time, guess in reality thats why mine feel compelled to do it.

I will say mine have been brought up with rabbits and birds so the only thing they behaved impeccable around was the furries and the birds.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to take Sonny to Pets At Home regularly when he was a pup for socialising etc and he used to go shopping eith us and stand outside/walk around the car park area with me as well so he was in the car.

I never took him near where the animals are though as I do not agree with frightening them. When I was in a little while ago there was a dog straining on its hind legs barking at the Degu's and all the working going past said was oh he is an excited dog  I also never let him jump up on other customers etc - I saw one jump up at a little girl the other day.

Sonny does not go as much now that he is reactive to other dogs as he would bark at some so he stays at home when we go shopping.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Really random post but i think it would be such a nicer experience if they put some rubber type matting down on the floor as my two are like bambi on ice in there and i mean all over the show no control over their legs at all 

Dora has wee'd in there when she was a pup and going through he "Ooohhhh a human --WEEEEE" Stage. I carried tissues for this very reason, but before i could even get them out the staff was there with a mop laughing at the cute puppy that just wee'd on her feet


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> 'Here lies Leanne, the jolliest person in the world'. There is no doubt that will be gracing my headstone
> 
> On a serious note, I may be a dog owner but thats not to say I agree they should be allowed everywhere. I think thats mainly because there are so many people who cant control their dogs properly, who allow them to do things that others may not appreciate (such as the dog in the original post weeing up the bag of food) that it just sets a low level of expectation and thus people become annoyed and start banning dogs from places. And thats the reason it annoys me and more often than not, owners arent really that interested in showing their dogs the correct way to behave, they expect society to put up with it.
> 
> I will hold my hands up and say in pet shops Jed terrorises the rabbits and is likely to wee up things, Flynn pulls me round looking for bits of kibble on the floor and in pubs, they would likely stare at people eating. That is why I dont take them to such places as I would not expect other people to put up with it.


I do agree with what you are saying, but I do hope it never comes to a blanket ban on all dogs in such places. It would needlessly punish all the rest of us who do our best to make sure our dogs behave.

There was an incident at my local pub in the summer where a staffy bit a child. There was an uproar on allowing dogs in pubs, but upon further investigation it turned out the child had been poking the dog for a while, with parents looking on, which was what provoked the staff. I was really worried that the incident would lead to the pub banning dogs altogether, but thankfully common sense prevailed, and they have since put a sign up asking both parents and dog owners to keep an eye on their charges.

I guess I am just hoping the responsible amongst us don't suffer because of the actions of a few.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I took my puppy into my local pet shop today  She has been many times and already loves it.
The owner always makes a huge fuss over her, and she loves the attention.
However today was not so good.
I decided to buy her a harness as she nearly chokes herself on every walk. Since she's still a puppy (3 months old) I asked for one that could be adjusted and would last a few months.
We tried several on, all but the last were too big though.
When she was trying the last on she bit the poor assistant! I apologised straight away and muzzled Shamaya with my hand for she was trying it again. Thankfully it fit and she could keep it on! 
However, that wasn't it. She started to squat to pee as I entered my pin on the card machine. One didget in I grabbed her and took her out. Luckily she only got one or two drops on the floor. (and I have no idea how she did have any in her as she had a huge wee about 10 mins before) 
The assistant didn't mind, and was happy for I ended up spending £25-£30 (Bought a lot of new toys too). 
I was going to buy some new collars but I didn't want to push it with shamaya acting up


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been trying to think off the places i take my dog and realised he has been to quite a few places.

He has been to pubs, BBQ's, a jazz night held it the local feild, many pet shops. He has also been on the train and on a bus. I take him to a few of my dog friendly friends houses. 
I take the kids to quite a few outdoor national trust places and he has come on every trip. He has also been to the local horse shows, he comes Horse riding with me and quite enjoys following me around the sand school jumping the jumps after me and has also proved to be better than my horse at x country. 

In fact if i think he might be welcome i am more likely to take him with me than leave him at home. He also did a night shift with me when i worked at the residential home and that was my bosses idea.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

My dog comes with me everywhere he is allowed, often going to places purely due to the fact that he is welcome. 

[email protected] is on my route home from walkies so he will come with me when I need to pop in. He has never gone to toilet in the shop and never jumps up at people! The worst thing he does is eagerly guide me down the isle with all the big juicy bones! Never had a problem with him so will continue to take him! The staff know and love him so he gets a lot of praise and treats


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I do all that without taking them to a pet shop
> 
> I think...I just don't agree with dogs in shops full stop.


Out of curiosity  what do you think of dog in hotels?

Millie has stayed in posh spa hotels (With a wedding on at the time ), smaller independent hotels, larger chains of hotels as well as B+B's.

Not places you expect to see a dog but places where I certainly expect to take my dog (I only go on holiday in the UK if Millie comes to )

Just curious


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> I use lots of living things to train my dog, other people, other dogs, cats, horses, sheep, cows, chickens etc etc etc
> 
> I use EVERYTHING I can that is available in all environments to train my dogs
> That is why I have a bombproof dog.
> ...


I see that SB is unable to contain him/herself yet again.

My dogs go everywhere they can with me and one of them has been in Pets at Home on one of my rare long distance visits. She has also been in pubs, other shops, trains, shopping centres and has never put a foot out of place in spite of it being so rare that she is ever in such places. The other dog would probably be a nightmare but so far has not been on holiday with us.

That does not alter the fact that far too many dogs are not well mannered and even more of their owners are lacking in manners - and I consider using someone elses animals to train your dogs as definitely lacking in manners. If anyone tries it with my livestock they will be in trouble.

As far as taking your dog into other shops - if it does not say no dogs I reckon you can take them in so long as they are going to behave and no one is likely to say anything. Problem being that so few dogs do behave that most shops put a blanket ban on them.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I spend about a third of my life in hotels and my dogs come with me. A few months ago I had to go to several events where it would not be convenient to have a dog and my regulars wondered where my dog was!

However, more and more hotels ban dogs becauxe many guests do NOT obey the rules they have. So I really appreciate being able to take my dog, but it gets my goat when other guests abuse this privilege, do not pick up after their dogs, use the hotel bathroom and towels to wash their dogs, leave them alone so they make a noise or make a mess or destroy stuff.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> - and I consider using someone elses animals to train your dogs as definitely lacking in manners. If anyone tries it with my livestock they will be in trouble.
> 
> .


What sort of trouble pray tell?

Now let me see what would you do if I was walking on public footpath through a field where your sheep or cattle were with my dog on a lead?

Get over yourself luv, there is nothing you CAN do about if I choose to walk my dog and expose my dog to farm animals on a public ROW! 

So pray do tell us what sort of trouble I am going to get into?


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Out of curiosity  what do you think of dog in hotels?
> 
> Millie has stayed in posh spa hotels (With a wedding on at the time ), smaller independent hotels, larger chains of hotels as well as B+B's.
> 
> ...


Same here, holidays in the uk have to include the dogs! We are hoping to get them pet passports at some point so we can drive into Europe with them. :thumbup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> I spend about a third of my life in hotels and my dogs come with me. A few months ago I had to go to several events where it would not be convenient to have a dog and my regulars wondered where my dog was!
> 
> However, more and more hotels ban dogs becauxe many guests do NOT obey the rules they have. So I really appreciate being able to take my dog, but it gets my goat when other guests abuse this privilege, do not pick up after their dogs, use the hotel bathroom and towels to wash their dogs, leave them alone so they make a noise or make a mess or destroy stuff.


I have left Millie in hotel rooms esp when at hotels with pools  - I usually speak to the manager and normally with a small deposit or meeting Millie and talking to them they are fine with it. On the condition we obs pay for any damage (There never has been any) and if they hear her then we have to stop (again this has never happened).

I find being up front etc always work best - After all if we can leave her in the room an hour we can dine in the restaurant  I would of course never leave her if I thought she was distressed etc Millie is usually tired and fast asleep when we do leave her - It always after a long walk 

I have also washed her when we go away (Just like I do daily in this weather) - Or rinse should I say. I always use our own towels and leave the bathroom spotless - as I would at home.

I have always found staying in hotels with her very relaxing and enjoyable - and once you start going to hotels with a dog it quickly becomes easier to spot the dog friendly from the dog tolerant places.

Like you say though - there's always those who think they don't have to respect the environment / room etc :mad2:

Im normally the woman outside the front of a nice posh looking hotel wiping all four of Millie's paws with kitchen roll from the car - sending hubby in first and wondering if this is really the place we booked because it looks to nice to take pupster in and stressing I have the wrong place


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I like to take Spudley to [email protected] whenever I can, I really don't see a problem with dogs going to [email protected] so long as they are well behaved and the owners take responsibility for their action. 

For me its nice to be able to go shopping and not have to leave Spud behind. I enjoy taking and he seems to enjoy coming with me. 

I also feel that its good socialising for him. I Strongly believe that training/socialising isnt just about taking your dog to training classes but introducing your dog to lots and lots of new situations. Going to [email protected] he gets fussed over by the staff, he meets lots of new people, smells lots of new smells, occasionally meets other dogs. 

Its also useful having him with me as I can try collars, coats, or harness on him.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Blitz said:


> That does not alter the fact that far too many dogs are not well mannered and even more of their owners are lacking in manners - and I consider using someone elses animals to train your dogs as definitely lacking in manners.


I really don't agree with this. Not all animals are reactive or bothered by dogs at all. For instance when I visited my cousin I took my dog to his local field which happened to contain about 6 or so horses and about 20 cows. There was a public pathway through the centre and lots of people walking/cycling/jogging through. As I was sure how Rossi would react to the horses I decided to take him over to them before I felt comfortable letting him off lead. I inched closer keeping him under control and in a sit before I moved forward, this horse was grazing with absolutely no reaction at all.. I was bearly 5 feet away from the horse when Rossi let out an uncomfortable groan and held his head up so I took a large step back (whole time the horse was just grazing, didn't even bat eyelid). I would not have done this if the horse showed any signs of discomfort or stress! But it was valuable training.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Whether you should use people/other animals as training opportunities depends how it's done imo. If someone wants to do something like practise having their dog sit and watch them while I pass then I see nothing wrong with that and no reason for them to ask permission. If someone wants to follow me around the fields and woods for half an hour then yeah, I'd want them to at least ask if it's okay since not only would they be interfering with mine and my dogs walk but it's a bit worrying to find yourself being followed like that!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I do all that without taking them to a pet shop
> 
> I think...I just don't agree with dogs in shops full stop.


sounds like someones moaning for the sake of moaning 

You really need to get out more, there is more to socialising then just classes, walking and the like


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

pogo said:


> sounds like someones moaning for the sake of moaning
> 
> You really need to get out more, there is more to socialising then just classes, walking and the like


Excuse me?

Do you fancy walking through someone else's dogs mess while shopping?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Do you fancy walking through someone else's dogs mess while shopping?


i have taken harvey to [email protected] many many times, and other shops so talking to the wrong person here 

Oh to answer your question, quite frankly i don't give a sh*t


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> I am afraid the only way to measure stress in animals is in body language, if that is absent ergo they are not stressed. At least according to all the animal behaviourists I know......................





smokeybear said:


> Well I also think we should remove all dogs from households which contain small furries, surely all those who have dogs AND chinchillas, mice, rats, cats, rabbits, degus etc should be prosecuted under the Animal Welfare Act because their pets are being terrorised by their other pets................
> 
> Shocking, all those small animals living in perpetual fear..........


Are you actually familiar with how domestic small animals react when they are stressed? do you honestly believe that that a rabbit (or other small furry) that has been in the store for a short period of time (as most pet store animals are), will be perfectly comfortable and stress free with your large German Shepherd staring at them?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Do you fancy walking through someone else's dogs mess while shopping?


But that can happen anywhere dogs are.

I do not like it either, nor do I like dodging piles of vomit, or pools of urine and the other detritus of humans that sometimes have to be navigated when one leave's one's own house.

Smokers drop their cigarettes.

Gum chewers spit out their gum.

Eaters drop their chips, McDonalds etc.

So we will ban all those.

anyone left?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

the babies nappy that was left in the park which my dogs thought was very tasty !


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Are you actually familiar with how domestic small animals react when they are stressed? do you honestly believe that that a rabbit (or other small furry) that has been in the store for a short period of time (as most pet store animals are), will be perfectly comfortable and stress free with your large German Shepherd staring at them?


Yes I am actually familar with how domestic animals react when they are stressed.

As I said, I can only imagine the total terror experienced 24/7 by those small animals inhabiting the same homes as large GSD, HPRs, Gundogs, Greyhounds etc.

So, the shop animals are exposed to very few predators and not 24/7, surely they must be better off?

Surely, if it is so stressful, the Animal Welfare Act would have made provision for this and have rules about dogs being in the same area as prey animals?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

H0lly said:


> the babies nappy that was left in the park which my dogs thought was very tasty !


Damn forgot that and of course that people often defecate in pedestrian areas.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

labradrk said:


> Are you actually familiar with how domestic small animals react when they are stressed? do you honestly believe that that a rabbit (or other small furry) that has been in the store for a short period of time (as most pet store animals are), will be perfectly comfortable and stress free with your large German Shepherd staring at them?


But is that any different than children squealing and clawing at the glass,surely a dog just walking past is less stressful to the small furries,as the small furries don't know who or what is going to harm them (or not.)


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> But is that any different than children squealing and clawing at the glass,surely a dog just walking past is less stressful to the small furries,as the small furries don't know who or what is going to harm them (or not.)


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

TBH, in all the hundreds of times I've been in various pet shops, the only time I've ever had to avoid a pile of **** was the one my dog deposited and it was cleaned up promptly by me and the floor was disinfected by staff. 

Personally I don't take my dog anywhere near the small animals as I fear it may spook them and the smaller pet shop near me does not allow it.

Why [email protected] sometimes put the dog stuff next to the small animals in perspex enclosures is beyond me, they used to have a whole section where dogs were not permitted for the livestock.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate talk about something SO disgusting but... When I rented our garden was accessed by a long ally way, round the corner to this ally was an open late pub... I couldn't tell you the amount of times I had to avoid human urine AND human feces just to leave in the mornings....

Not only that, local tennis courts had a small secure green behind the courts... The local junkies loved it and I had stop using due to the amount of human waste there!! Show me dog crap any day it's not nearly as disgusting as what us humans leave behind.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Exactly what I was thinking


And after all, we humans are the "supreme predator" are we not? I like rabbit pie myself.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cravensmum said:


> But is that any different than children squealing and clawing at the glass,surely a dog just walking past is less stressful to the small furries,as the small furries don't know who or what is going to harm them (or not.)


Quite

It's disgusting that animals can be sold that way


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Yes I am actually familar with how domestic animals react when they are stressed.
> 
> As I said, I can only imagine the total terror experienced 24/7 by those small animals inhabiting the same homes as large GSD, HPRs, Gundogs, Greyhounds etc.
> 
> ...


The so called Animal Welfare Act is a massive joke.

Some pet stores DO already make provisions to avoid animals being stressed by dogs and unruly children. Pets Corner is a big chain of pet stores down here and they have their animals behind a walk through glass panel. No member of the public can therefore bash on the cages or dangle their yapping dog over it.

Not sure you can compare animals in a pet store to animals in a home environment that are probably well used to dogs.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> But is that any different than children squealing and clawing at the glass,surely a dog just walking past is less stressful to the small furries,as the small furries don't know who or what is going to harm them (or not.)


I'll walk past with a dog but don't agree with all the folk that let their dogs stare in, bark, claw at the perspex - or those that let their kids screech and bang on it etc. Yet again it's about manners and consideration to me.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

pogo said:


> i have taken harvey to [email protected] many many times, and other shops so talking to the wrong person here
> 
> Oh to answer your question, quite frankly i don't give a sh*t


I guess some people are manky and some aren't :lol: I prefer not to shop amongst dog piss


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree about the bunnies etc.

I took Nala to P @ H a week or so ago, she is used to rabbits as I have 3 so doesn't bother, so I was doing a bit of focus training sat looking at the bunnies, shes sat looking at me and the rabbits were moving around fine not nervous of her in fact quite interested and looking at what was happening......cue a small girl running over squealing and banging on the glass, the rabbits were terrifed and hid.

I honestly don't think dogs can traumatise the small furries anymore than they already are spending day in day out in places like that.

My bunnies don't fear my dogs, in fact they wind them up and Sophie and Lexi groom eachother, so I do think rabbits can get used to dogs and not fear them.....I don't think they can ever truely learn not to fear the lound bangs and squeals of kids?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

cravensmum said:


> But is that any different than children squealing and clawing at the glass,surely a dog just walking past is less stressful to the small furries,as the small furries don't know who or what is going to harm them (or not.)


Good question. They react to different stressors in the way that any living creature does but I suppose we won't know which is 'worse' (to them) without getting scientific. After all it isn't just noise they react to but smell, visuals, etc.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I guess some people are manky and some aren't :lol: I prefer not to shop amongst dog piss


Do you not shop on a high street?? You are probably shopping amongst human pee!! And there will be a hell of a lot more human pee on the street than there is dog pee in P @ H. And in P @ H its cleaned up.....it isn't on the high street.

In fact this reminds me of a story my uncle once told me, he was watching a delivery man unload some crates of pop to deliver to a corner shop, delivery driver nipped in the shop leaving some of the crates outside, cue a drunk man coming along, peeing over the crates of pop and moving along....the crates were then taken into the shop to be sold......my uncle will not drink out of a can ever now.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I'll walk past with a dog but don't agree with all the folk that let their dogs stare in, bark, claw at the perspex - or those that let their kids screech and bang on it etc. Yet again it's about manners and consideration to me.


Precisely.

My dog is a) only a pup when I take him in b) not barking c) not clawing at the perspex or doing anything else remotely intimidating...............

But it sometimes suits others to make assumptions and paint a somewhet different picture to illustrate their particular point and personal agenda. 

A bit like newspapers will report someone "_trudging_" or "_tripping_" down the street rather than just "_walking_"


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

To all those people who are so squeemish about dogs inside buildings... for goodness sakes never, ever visit Keswick in the Lake District! You'll end up having a melt down! At least 75% of the place is dog friendly and there are dogs everywhere. :lol:

There's actually very little poop around - I have never seen any in a shop, cafe or pub, and I've never seen any pee-soaked merchendise. In fact the shop keepers biggest problem/time of loss is when the Christian Convention is on and for three weeks they find stock missing and little notes saying "God will provide" everywhere that the theiving bar stewards have left.  Business losses due to dogs over the whole year are apparently minimal compared to those three weeks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

I take McKenzie into pet shops fairly regularly and have never seen another dog pee or poop in the shop, and McKenzie has certainly never done that.

She does get quite excited in pet shops but she's not uncontrollable, I just have to be aware that she might lurch off towards a shelf or whatever. I never take her near the small animals, kittens or puppies. 

She's worse in the vet - they have a big open container of pigs ears on the counter which she does everything in her power to get. Luckily she's too small


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I've taken both foster dogs into P&H! Getting them weighed is the main reason, but some toys and treats always seem to happen too...
In my mind new experiences are good for Sophie - and she happens to absolutely love P&H! It's a good chance for her to meet lots of dog-friendly people, and the staff always spoil her.
And it's a 2 mile walk there, mainly through grassy areas, so it's a good walk too.
I always avoid the rodent areas though, as I don't know how she'd react to them.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I guess some people are manky and some aren't :lol: I prefer not to shop amongst dog piss


Guess that makes me manky then lol.

Me and my manky dog going in Pets At Home, the post office, bank and bars / hotels 

Im just grateful there are establishments that allow responsibe owners to take their dogs with them- Would hate Millie stuck at home while I jollied around on my own.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't been in PAH for ages, but when I do, I usually take Jake (I haven't been at all since I have had Arrow). It is a different experience for them, and I like to expose them to different things. Also, I don't drive so I usually walk to PAH... I like to kill two birds with one stone, and combine going to PAH with walking Jake. 

I wouldn't let them pee in PAH and always keep on eye on what Jake is doing, so I can stop him if he goes to pee... however, he did pee once when OH wasn't paying attention (I was reading something) but I made him tell a member of staff, they were very nice about it and cleaned it up.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

When I was back into the Uk anytime I was going to [email protected] my dogs would come with me, they often came with me into town too. They loved going to the petstores where they'd get treats and attention. Maya my mally LOVED seeing the chipmunks in the pet shop in town, they were never phased by her and even came up trying to sniff at her. 

I currently take my dogs to the pet shop if i'm going there, why not? it is a PET store. It's kinda like why do you take your kids to toys 'r us? because they enjoy it and often if they are good they get a treat, it's the same for dogs.

My malamute was very picky about what toys she liked and rather than make several trips, it was better to take her in and see if she found a toy she liked, even more so if it was a new toy that I didn't know existed. 

My spaniel's cocked his leg in store 2-3 times, i've felt awful and apologised. It's only happened because I wasn't paying enough attention to him etc he's still young and in training but he's getting better. I know to watch him now, keep him away if another dog is mouthing off to him etc.

There's good reason these stores don't have carpet  while I don't condone it, I'm just not all too bothered as it's a PET store for PETS.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i haven't read the whole thread as it got a bit argumentative so excuse me if i'm repeating anyone lol!
i've never been to [email protected], i don't shop there but tia comes to the pet shop with me, and if we go out we always go to dog friendly places so she can come too. i don't see a problem with taking a well behaved dog. obviously one that's going to pee everywhere is a bit different but i'm sure most people's dogs don't.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I guess some people are manky and some aren't :lol: I prefer not to shop amongst dog piss


I think you'll find I'm not manky.

I prefer to think that lifes to short to worry about a bit of piss I can walk round


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I take teddy everytime I go it's a good chance to get her to see different people especially men!! Apart from my grandad I have no men in my life and all the dog walkers I see are usually women!!! So it's great to get her used to different people and the security guard is so lovely so it gets her used to people in uniform aswell  

Yesterday was the first time she went on the floor in there we walked for ages outside and she wouldn't do a wee but as soon as we got in the door she wee'd !! She's only a puppy so this isn't behaviour I encouraging but she's not fully toilet trained yet. We moped it up with the tissues in our bag and put them in a poo bag and carried on the staff are lovely at our store


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I take him everywhere and anywhere because I want to spend time with him. There's even a shopping center here that allows them in, in fact I don't think there's a shop there that DOESN'T let them in.

As other people have said, it's children that I'd not want in with their screaming and poking and prodding and lice (well...maybe not lice ).

You can also take them into Lush, the cosmetic place, which is ideal as you can buy bath products to wash the piss off when you get in


----------



## LauraLou (Nov 17, 2012)

I took a puppy I had when I was younger in their once, she pooped, I didn't notice I had stepped in it. I told a member of staff a dog had gone to the toilet but didn't say it was mine because I was embarrassed. It was only once I got outside I realised I had left a trail of footprints behind me, so embarrassing lol. 

I take the dog I have now as she hasn't had much socialisation, and she doesn't go to the toilet in there lol.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

not read the thread yet but will answer the op
I take my dog because it's really nice to be able to take your dog into a shop with you! she loves going to pet shops lots of smells, she might get to meet another dog, get some fusses from people and if there is a toy she takes a particular liking to chances are I will buy it for her. 

also pets at home does encourage people to bring thier dogs in, they have a groomers and weight checks available plus normally the dog gets a treat at the counter. 

I don't really see the issue, why are you so against it op? 
most people don't just let thier dog pee and leave it, if an accident happens they will report it, normally I imagine though most people let thier dog go for the toilet before going into the shop.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Just a question. All of you who let your dogs choose their toy, does that mean that they try out loads so there are toys on the shelf with slobber and tooth marks on them.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Just a question. All of you who let your dogs choose their toy, does that mean that they try out loads so there are toys on the shelf with slobber and tooth marks on them.


Goodness no - When I said Millie gets a treat if i agree i meant she will have sniff of the bone / treat isle - nothing goes in her mouth and I wouldnt buy pah toys - Some of them dont look to durable


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Goodness no - When I said Millie gets a treat if i agree i meant she will have sniff of the bone / treat isle - nothing goes in her mouth and I wouldnt buy pah toys - Some of them dont look to durable


I always think the toys look horribly expensive!


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Expensive and flimsy... I made the mistake of buying a toy from [email protected] just before christmas and the stitching is already coming away and my girl isn't even a chewer, we've only played fetch with it. 

On the original topic I see absolutely nothing wrong with taking dogs into pet shops and even some other shops. It's good for them to learn to deal with a variety of situations even if they don't go into shops very often, it still teaches them valuable life skills. Would be nice if people managed to train their dogs not to pee everywhere though and actually used it as a training exercise not just a playtime.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Take their dogs into [email protected]?
> :


In the past you could take your dog pretty much anywhere. Childrens` playgrounds, shops, county fairs, family celebrations...
Because of the OMG its a DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it`ll kill Little Beyonce!!!!! brigade this freedom has been whittled away..

Has it not occurred to you that if you want to fit a harness / coat collar - let alone consult the in-store vet - you need to take the dog? 
The fact that the shop is stupid enough to store perishable goods on the floor is a whole different issue.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Some how I have managed to buy harnesses & collars without taking them into any pet shops. I'd never use a [email protected] vet either,but for those that do ours has a seperate entrance so no need to enter the shop floor (sick & possibly poorly injured pets getting dragged through a shop!?)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Some how I have managed to buy harnesses & collars without taking them into any pet shops. I'd never use a [email protected] vet either


Really, how does a vet that works in P&H differ from any other vet?

Have they studied at an inferior veterinary school?

What makes the location of a vet inferior or superior to another?

Do tell.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Really, how does a vet that works in P&H differ from any other vet?
> 
> Have they studied at an inferior veterinary school?
> 
> ...


That's one for a different thread....however for us it's nothing more than a money making chain of vets (companion care vets) ....yes all vets are money making blah blah! But we prefer a well established old guy who's seen it all, our local [email protected] vets is always empty with a big E.

Ps) no need to jump on every comment just because we don't agree with allowing dogs in shops


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> (sick & possibly poorly injured pets getting dragged through a shop!?)


As someone who works for Companion Care (the vets inside [email protected]), I would like to point out that we have had many, many clients who have stated that their dogs are much more comfortable coming to us than any other vet surgery for the very fact that we are inside a pet shop.

The dogs associate the shop with treats and cuddles and a nice place to be, so they are calmer and less bothered by the vet part.

My vet is also utterly fantastic and goes out of her way to try and make every dog have as pleasant an experience as is possible under the circumstances. I wouldn't have Benji treated by anyone else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

I am heading to [email protected] within the next hour ............. soley because I am struggling with places to go in this weather to help with socialisation of a pup. After [email protected] then we are going to Jolley's 
and anywhere else that allows dogs  which actually is not very many places!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Some how I have managed to buy harnesses & collars without taking them into any pet shops. I'd never use a [email protected] vet either,but for those that do ours has a seperate entrance so no need to enter the shop floor (sick & possibly poorly injured pets getting dragged through a shop!?)


oo-er missus! I`d tug me forelock and back out bowing if it weren`t for me arthritis. 
It must be galling for you that people allow *animals*  into shops that sell... er... animals and stuff.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> oo-er missus! I`d tug me forelock and back out bowing if it weren`t for me arthritis.
> It must be galling for you that people allow *animals*  into shops that sell... er... animals and stuff.


It is yes, I find it pretty disgusting  hence my original post.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't understand how you can bring yourself to share your house with an animal then?  Genuinely confused.

At the end of the day there are more shops and cafes and pubs that DON'T allow dogs than do so I can't see as those who dislike dogs in places have anything to complain about really. 

You are far more likely to get ill from contact with children than from contact with dogs, yet children are allowed everywhere including food shops where you see them putting their snotty little, germ covered hands all over stuff people are going to eat... I HATE sitting down at a table in a cafe that has just been vacated by people with kids, food and grime everywhere - THAT is disgusting. Plus it is socially acceptable to not like a dog coming up to you and most dog owners would respect your wishes if you protested... have you ever tried asking anyone to stop their CHILD coming up to your table while you are trying to eat/converse??  They look at you like you are a leper and people all around give each other rollyeye looks. :lol: And I have lost count of the number of times I have had to be responsible for a random child for a good amount of time because their parent has let it wander up to me and my dogs and don't bother to call it off until they are going (without once checking if my dogs are ok with children!)... 

I hate it but I deal with it. Unlike people who dislike being pestered by other people's dogs it is quite difficult to find places that aren't child friendly to go to. 

Yes, noone should allow their dogs to pee in a shop or wander up and pester other people but I cannot see why well-behaved dogs are a problem to anyone apart from the owner who has taken/is taking the trouble to make them well-behaved.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I guess people take their dogs in to PAH because they can!
Tilly likes to steal the toys off the shelves, help herself to any fallen pik n mix & jump up & down in front of the bunnies She's never peed on the floor though!


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't want to potentially buy any product/ food that someones dog may have peed on or around, chewed or licked! Why should I?

I'm not overly bothered about children, I've never had to walk through or around someone's child toileting in a shop, never had one jump on me, dribble on me or even touch me when I'm shopping.

I love sharing my house with 'my own' 3 dogs, 1 house cat & various others


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Really, how does a vet that works in P&H differ from any other vet?
> 
> Have they studied at an inferior veterinary school?
> 
> ...


There will be exceptions I am sure but I would certainly not choose to go to a chain vet or a chain doctor (and no, I do not mean a plumber )
They will be working to targets and have their procedures laid down, I would rather work with a vet who has the ultimate say in how his business is run.

I can see the appeal for some pet owners and it is an individual choice but certainly not for me.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

news alert [email protected] has been inundated with dogs from Petforums today :lol: :lol: :lol: something to do with a great place to socialize you dog ​


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Take their dogs into [email protected]?
> 
> Today while buying some chews & dog food a large boxer cocked his leg over a large display of bagged dog biscuits, he was consequently pulled down the isle while he continued emptying his bladder! The owners did nothing & carried on round the shop  I went to the check out & notified the cashier of the 'pee flooded isle'
> 
> So...why do people take their dogs? They must purposely put them in the car to take them round (ours is located on an industrial estate) I can kind of understand if you want to try something on your pooch....other than that I just do not get it


Well! I take mine in, Maybe coz its a pet shop and dogs are welcome
Fortunately mine have NEVER cocked their legs nor squatted, 
BUT, have seen on several occassions staff with a mop and bucket! Spect its part of their job role. Owners fault on this occasion I guess for not informing a member of staff about the accident!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh by the way!
I have taken my dogs into Fat Face also!
They aint peed in their neither!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I have more of a problem with children being allowed in pet shops. 
There used to be a little pet shop near us, the kids were always banging the lids on the rabbit cages, poking fingers in the bird cages, and slapping the fish tanks .


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't want to potentially buy any product/ food that someones dog may have peed on or around, chewed or licked! Why should I?


Well, the easy answer is... don't go into shops that allow dogs! I wouldn't go into a toy shop and then complain about how many children there are running around 

Pets at Home actively encourage people to bring their dogs into the shop. They own the shop so they have every right to do so. If that bothers you so much, then why put yourself into that situation??


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I've never had to walk through or around someone's child toileting in a shop, never had one jump on me, dribble on me or even touch me when I'm shopping.


I want to live where you live then!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't want to potentially buy any product/ food that someones dog may have peed on or around, chewed or licked! Why should I?
> 
> I'm not overly bothered about children, I've never had to walk through or around someone's child toileting in a shop, never had one jump on me, dribble on me or even touch me when I'm shopping.
> 
> I love sharing my house with 'my own' 3 dogs, 1 house cat & various others


You wanna avoid some of the beaches on the east coast then! I've seen as many mucky nappies on some of those then I have dog carp!


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

We took Maggs to PAH, just for a wonder about. Why should I leave her in a car if I can have her with me?  She is not overly bothered with all the stuff, just sniffs about, plus I do make sure she has had a pee before (well she is house trained, so accident is unlikely to happen). I would not want to buy her biscuits that another dog has peed on of course, but accidents happen anywhere.


----------



## samuelsmiles (Dec 29, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> oo-er missus! I`d *tug me forelock *and back out bowing if it weren`t for me arthritis.
> It must be galling for you that people allow *animals*  into shops that sell... er... animals and stuff.


You're not allowed to tug your forelock in Pets at Home now; I tried last week by the rabbits and was escorted out. :001_tt2:


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Have to agree about all the comments regarding children. I find they are generally much worse in most shops not only pet shops (young child pulling it's pants down in the middle of homebase springs to mind, not one of my fondest memories). Most dog owners I know that take their dogs out and about actually make an effort to teach their dogs manners. Odd that the OP seems to think toileting, dribbling and jumping dogs is normal behavior.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dizzy Grace said:


> Have to agree about all the comments regarding children. I find they are generally much worse in most shops not only pet shops. Most dog owners I know that take their dogs out and about actually make an effort to teach their dogs manners.
> 
> Odd that the OP seems to think toileting, dribbling and jumping dogs is normal behavior. I think I understand why they consider dogs being anywhere but at home unacceptable.


I used to take my van away for the full summer season, and one of my dogs used to be with me all the time! Before the busy season starts a few shops (non food or course) allow dogs in. I have lost count of the time store owners have said to me 'we would rather dogs then children any day of the week'

and when we had our own stores that was EXACTLY how we felt too.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Dizzy Grace said:


> Have to agree about all the comments regarding children. I find they are generally much worse in most shops not only pet shops (young child pulling it's pants down in the middle of homebase springs to mind, not one of my fondest memories). Most dog owners I know that take their dogs out and about actually make an effort to teach their dogs manners. Odd that the OP seems to think toileting, dribbling and jumping dogs is normal behavior.


Why odd? All three things have happened while shopping in [email protected]
Boxer peed, some kind of retriever dribbled on my hand, well more of a passing lunge & a small white fluffy dog Maltese I think jumped up at me while queuing at the checkout. As much as I love dogs I dont want any of the above while I'm shopping. Maybe I've just been unlucky or it's the type of people that drive to that particular store.
Strangely I don't find children offensive. As for dirty nappies & unruly brats its down to the parents....same with dogs & their owners.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Why odd? All three things have happened while shopping in [email protected]
> Boxer peed, some kind of retriever dribbled on my hand, well more of a passing lunge & a small white fluffy dog Maltese I think jumped up at me while queuing at the checkout. As much as I love dogs I dont want any of the above while I'm shopping. Maybe I've just been unlucky or it's the type of people that drive to that particular store.
> Strangely I don't find children offensive. As for dirty nappies & unruly brats its down to the parents....same with dogs & their owners.


OMG! A dog dared to dribble on you, dog gob is part of dog ownership imv!
Did you4 dog ever DARE to lick you by mistake
And out of interest how do you cope with picking up your dogs poo?


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

DT said:


> OMG! A dog dared to dribble on you, dog gob is part of dog ownership imv!
> Did you4 dog ever DARE to lick you by mistake
> And out of interest how do you cope with picking up your dogs poo?


My dogs are 'My' dogs....I don't want someone else's potentially manky, unvaccinated pooch invading my space uninvited simples really  why on each I should let someone else's dog dribble on me is honestly beyond me!

Why on earth are you interested in my dogs poo?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Why on earth are you interested in my dogs poo?


coz you come across as a right muppet to me!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

DT said:


> OMG! A dog dared to dribble on you, dog gob is part of dog ownership imv!
> Did you4 dog ever DARE to lick you by mistake
> And out of interest how do you cope with picking up your dogs poo?


Well to be fair, I wouldn't be keen on somebody elses dog drooling on me (unless I was fussing the dog, then it's to be expected!). I've got three horribly slobbery dogs - and slobber stains on clothing isn't a good look, and is quite hard to remove from some clothes, so I could quite understand how a person could be slightly annoyed at an uninvited dog drooling on them.

However! As has been said previously - Pets At Home encourages dogs in their stores, it's a great experience for most dogs, and certainly the ones I've seen in there have been largely very well behaved.

If OP wishes to avoid incidents such as those they've outlined, the only sensible option would be to shop elsewhere, as it's extremely likely there will be pets in a pet shop - much like you're likely to find babies in Mothercare!

But, I would like to know how on earth OP manages to walk their dogs... as you come across dogs fouling and urinating, dogs approaching, drooling and jumping up uninvited in the vast majority of walking locations too, certainly not just Pets At Home!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

about the drooling how could a dog just drool on you? you must of been quite close to the dog for it to drool on you, it would be simple to stay out of the way as all dogs are on lead and all the pets at homes I have been in are big enough to avoid dogs if you want to. 

I think the poo asking was because you seem so disgusted by other aspects of a dog that how on earth do you deal with a turd


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Well to be fair, I wouldn't be keen on somebody elses dog drooling on me (unless I was fussing the dog, then it's to be expected!). I've got three horribly slobbery dogs - and slobber stains on clothing isn't a good look, and is quite hard to remove from some clothes, so I could quite understand how a person could be slightly annoyed at an uninvited dog drooling on them.
> 
> However! As has been said previously - Pets At Home encourages dogs in their stores, it's a great experience for most dogs, and certainly the ones I've seen in there have been largely very well behaved.
> 
> ...


Yes! i'll agree there, don't mind my own dogs drool. but will admit others is not so pleasant, but that said I wouldn't even mention it let alone dedicate a thread to such in the eyes of many 'normalities'


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

SixStar said:


> But, I would like to know how on earth OP manages to walk their dogs... as you come across dogs fouling and urinating, dogs approaching, drooling and jumping up uninvited in the vast majority of walking locations too, certainly not just Pets At Home!


I don't expect or appreciate it when I'm walking round a shop & I don't expect owners to let them.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't expect or appreciate it when I'm walking round a shop.


There are LOTS of other shops that do not allow dogs in that you can visit and shop in ''peace'' then! :thumbup:

But pets in a pet shop should be expected really, it shouldn't come as a surprise...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't expect or appreciate it when I'm walking round a shop & I don't expect owners to let them.


I agree that a responsible owner shouldn't allow their dog to bother you uninvited.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

It's more unnecessary than a surprise, I should be able to shop in a pet shop without an unwanted encounter with some dogs bodily fluids.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> It's more unnecessary than a surprise.


I really think you need to suck it up, as you can see we aren't on your side  how hard is it to NOT go to [email protected]


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't expect or appreciate it when I'm walking round a shop & I don't expect owners to let them.


But as I said earlier,

1. the peeing is something that PAH are accumstomed with! So its the owner at fault there, they should have informed a member of staff!

2. Dog drool! some dogs drool more then others! my eldest certainly does, not suggesting he would want to come anywhere near you but if you were within six foot of him when he decided to shake his head there is a good chance you could be covered in dog gob!

3.! Yep! we AGREE, the small dog should NOT have been allowed to lunge at you - but again - owner error!

so to conclude because YOU have been discusted by your outing to PAH should all us OTHER dog owners refrain from taking our dogs there??!

Tell ya what! - ive a better idea  work it out


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't expect or appreciate it when I'm walking round a shop.


Don't go in there then? do your pet shopping online, problem solved.

With regards to children toileting in a shop environment, I have worked in retail for a good number of years now and unfortunately there have been numerous incidents of children toileting on the floor. I have also, quite memorably, had to pick up dirty nappies and even more disgusting, two pairs of soiled ADULT pants in two separate incidents.

My sister also works in a clothing shop and has had people urinating and and defecating in their changing rooms. I am told this happens regularly in clothes shops.

I tell you, I would MUCH rather be cleaning up the bodily functions of an animal than a disgusting ADULT human (I'll forgive children).


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> It's more unnecessary than a surprise, I should be able to shop in a pet shop without an unwanted encounter with some dogs bodily fluids.


Here you are, all the benefits of Pets At Home, from the comfort of your lounge, with no ghastly beasts anywhere near you!! 

Pets at Home - where pets come first


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Don't go in there then? do your pet shopping online, problem solved.
> 
> With regards to children toileting in a shop environment, I have worked in retail for a good number of years now and unfortunately there have been numerous incidents of children toileting on the floor. I have also, quite memorably, had to pick up dirty nappies and even more disgusting, two pairs of soiled ADULT pants in two separate incidents.
> 
> ...


This is so very true- ew. I used to work in pubs in city centre- people are VILE. Also a good few years ago my friend and I took her daughter swimming- let's just say the poor wee mite wasn't very well- accidents happen.

OP this is a bit of a weird thread- it's a pet shop, I don't really care why people take their dogs in cause they're allowed to and I love seeing them all.

My local pet shop i also go to often is teensy and people bring their dogs in all the time- how the heck do you handle the local park if the pet shop is too much. I've been slobbered by way more dogs there than in the pet shop!


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

DT said:


> But as I said earlier,
> 
> 1. the peeing is something that PAH are accumstomed with! So its the owner at fault there, they should have informed a member of staff!
> 
> ...


Refrain no, just keep them away from me :thumbup: I'm not their as a training tool, I'm not their to coo over your dog, I'm their for shopping that's all.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

People don't always wash their hands when they've been to the loo - then they go and touch stuff that you touch as well. This fact is much more likely to actually cause you harm than a dog slobbering on you a bit.

The germs humans carry about tend to be for human diseases, the germs dogs carry about tend to be for dog diseases - there are exceptions to this but essentially I'd rather a random dog got into a food prep area than a random child or even an adult!

As people are saying and you are ignoring because you are essentially trolling at this point - DON'T GO PLACES THAT ALLOW DOGS IF IT BOTHERS YOU THAT MUCH. :lol: Problem friggin solved! :thumbup:


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Infact....what if I hate dogs, petrified of them and I'm in shopping for my fish?!?


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Werehorse said:


> People don't always wash their hands when they've been to the loo - then they go and touch stuff that you touch as well. This fact is much more likely to actually cause you harm than a dog slobbering on you a bit.
> 
> The germs humans carry about tend to be for human diseases, the germs dogs carry about tend to be for dog diseases - there are exceptions to this but essentially I'd rather a random dog got into a food prep area than a random child or even an adult!
> 
> As people are saying and you are ignoring because you are essentially trolling at this point - DON'T GO PLACES THAT ALLOW DOGS IF IT BOTHERS YOU THAT MUCH. :lol: Problem friggin solved! :thumbup:


Hey it's you lot fanning the flames, I'm not saying anything I haven't already  :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Refrain no, just keep them away from me :thumbup: I'm not their as a training tool, I'm not their to coo over your dog, I'm their for shopping that's all.


re read my post please!
I SAID, my dog would not go within six feet of you! Firstly he wouldn't even try too, secondly if he did I wouldn;t allow him! BUT if he had been exercising prior to ging in and THEN decided to shake his head you could well end up with a dog gob shower!! BUT alas thats YOUR fault for getting tooooo close to us


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Infact....what if I hate dogs, petrified of them and I'm in shopping for my fish?!?


Well, as harsh as it sounds, go elsewhere! If you're that terrified of them, you'd hopefully have the sense to avoid places that welcomes dogs anyway


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Infact....what if I hate dogs, petrified of them and I'm in shopping for my fish?!?


Trolling.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Infact....what if I hate dogs, petrified of them and I'm in shopping for my fish?!?


Buy them from somewhere else? it is not as if there are a lack of good aquatics shops, many of which are substantially better than PAH to begin with.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I've seen a few dogs wee in the vets, should we ban them?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I've seen a few dogs wee in the vets, should we ban them?


Did they look at you? If so ABSOLUTELY- send me the link to your petition


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Did they look at you? If so ABSOLUTELY- send me the link to your petition


Yup, they even had the cheek to sniff me too :scared:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Yup, they even had the cheek to sniff me too :scared:


hang on- they SNIFFED you. I would have died- then who'd have looked after my goldfish


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

The hanger onners so to speak seem to have some kind of hang up on the fact some people don't like dogs in pet shops, I'm quite frankly amazed that they find it so astonishing, hey ho!

I help out at my local sspca, dog walk, cleaning out and go 'expecting' and 'loving' getting covered in dog/ cat hair, sore hands from walking pulling dogs, scratches & bites....I DON'T have any inclination to be subjected to the same thing in a shop. End of, it's really not hard to grasp, I think I've put it pretty plain & simple :mad2: if you have a dog that pisses in shops clean it up, tell someone or don't take them. If you have a dog who jumps up on people, don't take them, don't go to use the pet shop animals to socialise your dog, don't go in expecting me to want your dog sniffing and dribbling on me as I walk past.
Nout more to say as I've said it all quite a few times already


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Werehorse said:


> Trolling.


Pass the dog gobber then!

Opps sowwy! I mean popcorn!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

All very strange :confused1:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

My last word on the thread (believe that and you'll believe oat1)

But just a reminder to you genuine dog lovers, warts an all out there!

The OP, believe it or not is NOT such a rare species!!

The rescue shelters are full of dogs that have been handed in for reasons such as!!!

the dog wees in the house
the dog farts
the dog jumps up people
the dog licks the kids faces
the dog slobbers!
!the dog snores

the list goes on!

I joke you not - google it - you'd be amazed as some of the reasons folk use to get rid of their dogs!

so maybe, just maybe! :scared:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> There will be exceptions I am sure but I would certainly not choose to go to a chain vet or a chain doctor (and no, I do not mean a plumber )
> They will be working to targets and have their procedures laid down, I would rather work with a vet who has the ultimate say in how his business is run.
> 
> I can see the appeal for some pet owners and it is an individual choice but certainly not for me.


All vets work to targets (as so most employees of most firms).

All vets have procedures.

Unless you work with a vet that is a practice owner, all the other vets will not have the ultimate say in how his businesss is run.

In addition, certainly until recently, the vet at my local P&H was a branch of an extremely good vet surgery.,

In fact that has a "chain" of several surgeries in the local area.

What one must remember is that vets have their own codes of ethics and have to adhere by the Veterinary Surgeon's Act, nothing any OTHER retailer can say or do can undermine that.

HTH


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't often visit [email protected] but when I do I usually take Lucky. 

I regularly take her in the post office. If someone doesn't like it then they have the option to ignore us. I don't allow her to pee inside or harass anyone so as far as I can see she has just as much right to be there as any person.
In fact, she behaves better than some customers sometimes.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> That's one for a different thread....however for us it's nothing more than a money making chain of vets (companion care vets) ....yes all vets are money making blah blah! But we prefer a well established old guy who's seen it all, our local [email protected] vets is always empty with a big E.
> 
> Ps) no need to jump on every comment just because we don't agree with allowing dogs in shops


PS not jumping on every comment luv, just trying to understand your "reasoning", if that is what you can call it.

Nothing like sweeping generalisations is there?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly!
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


Well, I agree that letting the dog pee then leaving it is the same as not clearing up the poo from the street, thoroughly bad dog ownership and the sort of thing that gives the rest of us a bad name.

But as to taking dogs in there, I think it is great to see dogs in a shop. I would love to take mine in there, but I can see Ferdie would be the proverbial bull in a china shop, though Diva would be ok. I have taken them both into the local pet shop before now, where they have the bones and pigs ears quite low down and they don't go after them.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't stand people getting in my way in supermarkets, rudely pushing past without saying excuse me or standing having a chinwag whilst blocking the isles, it's something that I have to put up with seeing as though such individuals are welcome in all shops....just like you have to put up with dogs that are allowed in PET shops. 

I could spend every minute of my life with slobbering hairy animals, it's rude humans that I can't cope with and they are everywhere I go.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Infact....what if I hate dogs, petrified of them and I'm in shopping for my fish?!?


Really, nobody would expect someone who is afraid of dogs to go into any pet shop, since all of them allow dogs. It is a joy to find somewhere that allows my two big brutes in; the stationery shop where I live allows dogs inside. I haven't tried my two, but a small dog would certainly be welcomed, I have taken one in myself.

Many years ago the pet shop where I live had a parrot flying about inside the shop. I would knock on the window and the owner would come outside to serve me, because I am terrified of birds. Perhaps you should try asking if there are any visiting dogs before you enter the main store, or stay by the door and get them to go get your fish stuff for you.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> Refrain no, just keep them away from me :thumbup: I'm not their as a training tool, I'm not their to coo over your dog, I'm their for shopping that's all.


Oh dear im an arse now too
thanks for the red rep sunshire!
It looks lovely wiff all my green
A little like holly berries


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, trying to make some sense of this thread that I've only skimmed.

I'm assuming [email protected] is a store that sells pet related products yes?
And we're trying to figure out why someone would bring a pet in there?

Did I miss something?


Here, I'll give the OP something to get really hot around the ears about.
My friends and I sometimes bring our dogs to a RESTAURANT! We have a park we train at, then have lunch at this restaurant. We sit outside, the waiter brings water for the dogs and we have lunch and chat while our dogs hang out under the table. 
The horror!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> I can't stand people getting in my way in supermarkets, rudely pushing past without saying excuse me or standing having a chinwag whilst blocking the isles, it's something that I have to put up with seeing as though such individuals are welcome in all shops....just like you have to put up with dogs that are allowed in PET shops.
> 
> I could spend every minute of my life with slobbering hairy animals, it's rude humans that I can't cope with and they are everywhere I go.


And that is why i do my grocery shopping online..

so OP its simple do your pet shopping online


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Okay, trying to make some sense of this thread that I've only skimmed.
> 
> I'm assuming [email protected] is a store that sells pet related products yes?
> And we're trying to figure out why someone would bring a pet in there?
> ...


Pets at Home is a sort of pet supermarket, everything pet related. It is a big store, so even giant dogs like mine would not be in the way and it is accepted that people bring their dogs in.

But we have a restaurant where I live, where dogs are allowed INSIDE while we eat, so long as they are on leads. Again, if anybody doesn't like it, they don't go there to eat.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> That's one for a different thread....however for us it's nothing more than a money making chain of vets (companion care vets) ....yes all vets are money making blah blah! But we prefer a well established old guy who's seen it all, our local [email protected] vets is always empty with a big E.
> 
> Ps) no need to jump on every comment just because we don't agree with allowing dogs in shops


Just to say, my vets is companion care, and they have been nothing but lovely and caring to Molly, and are always friendly to me too.

I take Molly to [email protected] whenever I go. I don't go there often, but we go to kennel gate a lot as it is only down the road. They love her there! I take her to the pet shop because I don't see why I should have to leave her at home when she is aloud in the shop? If she was aloud in all the shops I do my shopping in, id never be without her!
Our vets is also in [email protected] as I said, so thats another reason!

Tbh, im surprised that someone who has such strong opinions on dogs not going to a PET shop actually has dogs themselves...


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Sort of related.. but when I go to Scarborough I stay in a dog friendly B and B. 

They even allow the dogs to go down to breakfast with you  The owner says it's advertised as dog friendly, and if people don't like it..tough  Every morning he wrapped up a sausage for Clover ( I only has Clover then)


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I really don't see the problem here.
If you're so bothered about perhaps one day having to interact with someone else's dog in your day to day life, maybe we shouldn't walk our dogs either? After all, I live in a town, I don't get the option of secluded country walks all that often, so usually Dresden and I walk around the streets, up the alleys, into town, along the seafront. 
And yes, people here are just trying to go about their daily business too, should I stop walking my dog anywhere where there might be people trying to shop or get on with stuff?
Not only would that mean my dog wouldn't get walked, but it would mean he doesn't get much socialisation either. Not a great combination!

I have taken Dresden in pets at home a number of times. He is completely controlled. He has never, ever peed or marked in there (he knows when somewhere is inside, and when it isn't. He never pees or marks indoors) he has never stolen anything, he has never stood and barked at or traumatised the other animals. In fact, I don't let him get too close to the glass fronted rabbit enclosures, not because he'd do anything, he's pretty used to small furries, but out of respect for those animals. Im a rat owner, I understand how small animals work and that not all of them are overjoyed at dogs, so I just keep my distance. 
But ultimately, many of the poor souls sold in pets at home might end up in homes with dogs. Many of the rats I rescue, most of whom originally were purchased at pets at home, are living with dogs when I go to collect them. Some are just in cages in the hallway while the dogs roam about and stare at them.
If they can get accustomed to it from the start, it will make it easier for them than being thrown straight in at the deep end once in a new home.

The pub 5 minutes from me also allows dogs, and I think its fab.
There is something really nice about being able to go for a pint with your dog. As far as I know, this pub doesn't serve food other than the usual bar snacks. 
And even if they did, I wouldn't sit right beside someone having a meal and let my dog sit and stare and drool while they ate.
I'd move away.

It seems you're taking the behaviour of those who are irresponsible, and wanting to punish everyone on the basis of that!

Tell me.....if my dog is well behaved, controlled, not stealing from pets at home or peeing on their shelves, not bothering anyone else and is kept away from the small furries, and I don't let him harrass people.......where is the problem?
Most people going into pets at home are animal lovers. I've had nothing but positive responses from the public when I take Dresden in.

If he had ever stolen, barked at and scared the rabbits, peed everywhere, or caused general mayhem, I would not take him in. 

And have no fear, I certainly WOULD keep my dog away from you, as I would rather he meet nice, friendly people for his socialisation 
Im not sure why you think we all own dogs who we let go up and harass people.....
You wouldn't even know my dog was there in pets at home if you were shopping in there. I really fail to see your problem.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Sort of related.. but when I go to Scarborough I stay in a dog friendly B and B.
> 
> They even allow the dogs to go down to breakfast with you  The owner says it's advertised as dog friendly, and if people don't like it..tough  Every morning he wrapped up a sausage for Clover ( I only has Clover then)


gimme the name!

I go to sandsend every year and am getting a bit fed up of towing the van down there for just a few days


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

DT said:


> gimme the name!
> 
> I go to sandsend every year and am getting a bit fed up of towing the van down there for just a few days


I will find it and PM you tomorrow if OK. They are lovely.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> I
> 
> If he had ever stolen, m.


OMG! I cannot guarantee that am I a bad person


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would rather be licked all over my face by a dog I did not know pogoing infront of me in [email protected] rather than be rammed up the heels by a shopping trolley someone has left in the charge of a 6 year old.....what is so hard about pushing a trolley round a supermarket WITHOUT hitting someone.

Lexi no longer goes to [email protected] as she steals....well she stole once I was mortified, the staff thought it was brilliant.

When I take Nala she is allowed to pick one toy....that been the first one she picks up she is not allowed to pick anything else up and we don't go down the treat aisle.

Parents take their (not always nice) children shopping for toys and clothes why shouldn't i take my dog??


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I would rather be licked all over my face by a dog I did not know pogoing infront of me in [email protected] rather than be rammed up the heels by a shopping trolley someone has left in the charge of a 6 year old.....what is so hard about pushing a trolley round a supermarket WITHOUT hitting someone.
> 
> QUOTE]
> as meatloaf wudda said!
> ...


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I haven't read through the whole thread but have scanned a few pages.

I work in a [email protected] store and felt it was only right to add my views on dogs in the shop.
I love meeting customers dogs and know alot of them by name and have watched them grow from young puppies.

Most owners are so embarrased if their dog has an accident and insist on clearing it up themselves  Then you get the owners that pretend to not see their dogs doing it and walk away 
I take my dogs into work with me sometimes, when Toby was still a puppy i would try to take him in as much as possible to socialise him. He's a regular helper at our charity days and has proved a fantastic ambassador for his breed :thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Terrier Fan said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread but have scanned a few pages.
> 
> I work in a [email protected] store and felt it was only right to add my views on dogs in the shop.
> I love meeting customers dogs and know alot of them by name and have watched them grow from young puppies.
> ...


well said!
the voice of reason, fro the inside!

seriously though¬ would it bother you mopping up another dogs pee? it wouldnt me


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I haven't got a Pets at home near enough to me to take my dog in but if there was one I would take him in there. I think it often benefits to take them! It is a store specifically for your pets needs after all so I think it is perfectly acceptable they be allowed in for a look about as well! As long as they are kept under control of course. I can understand why you would be angry if the owner just stood there and openly watched their dog urinate all over the food destroying it then walking off. I would find that pretty disgusting myself but I imagine the odd accident does happen which any respectable pet owner would after getting over the embarrassment clean right up!! I would if taking my dog around somewhere like that make sure he'd had a walk beforehand to toilet.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

DT said:


> well said!
> the voice of reason, fro the inside!
> 
> seriously though¬ would it bother you mopping up another dogs pee? it wouldnt me


It doesn't bother me, i do have a problem when someones dog has pee'd up a floorstack of food and you pick it up and end up stinking of wee


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> I really don't see the problem here.
> If you're so bothered about perhaps one day having to interact with someone else's dog in your day to day life, maybe we shouldn't walk our dogs either? After all, I live in a town, I don't get the option of secluded country walks all that often, so usually Dresden and I walk around the streets, up the alleys, into town, along the seafront.
> And yes, people here are just trying to go about their daily business too, should I stop walking my dog anywhere where there might be people trying to shop or get on with stuff?
> Not only would that mean my dog wouldn't get walked, but it would mean he doesn't get much socialisation either. Not a great combination!
> ...


I'm not quite sure how you managed round with a lead reactive dog? As Ive said before I don't go in to help you socialise your dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this really still going? :bored:

I think we can safely say MaisyMoomin that you don't like dogs in pet shops and the rest of us don't care. Neither you, nor any of us are likely to change our minds so lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

MAISY! Cheers for my red blobby... sad you didn't enjoy the comedy. Here's to 2013 and more chuckles 

Peace


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Julesky said:


> MAISY! Cheers for my red blobby... sad you didn't enjoy the comedy. Here's to 2013 and more chuckles
> 
> Peace


Red Blob lol naughty you


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Julesky said:


> MAISY! Cheers for my red blobby... sad you didn't enjoy the comedy. Here's to 2013 and more chuckles
> 
> Peace



Discussing REP  in case you didn't know


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Red Blob lol naughty you


So very naughty..... it's ok, by midnight i'll turn over a new leaf...:aureola:

Just you wait... polishing off the ol' halo as i type


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

metaldog said:


> Discussing REP  in case you didn't know


Ha didn't know (polishes halo faster.....)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

When I go into a supermarket and there are brats tearing around the aisles on scooters and shoving trolleys into everyone, or I go somewhere where I have to queue up like a bank, and all I get for my ten minutes wait is some dosey mother repeating over and over: be good and I'll buy you some sweeties, I would far rather meet a nice dog thanks very much.

I think it is disgraceful the way some people allow their kids to make a damned nuisance of themselves, when it would be those same people who would shake their heads if anyone were to bring a well behaved dog into the premises.

I really think some stores should ban children, but they are not allowed to do that, only dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

I see no problem with letting dogs in [email protected] I agree if your dog does "Go" you should clean it up, but I would love to take Bailey in and he can come shopping with me and no need to leave him alone.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> When I go into a supermarket and there are brats tearing around the aisles on scooters and shoving trolleys into everyone, or I go somewhere where I have to queue up like a bank, and all I get for my ten minutes wait is some dosey mother repeating over and over: be good and I'll buy you some sweeties, I would far rather meet a nice dog thanks very much.
> 
> I think it is disgraceful the way some people allow their kids to make a damned nuisance of themselves, when it would be those same people who would shake their heads if anyone were to bring a well behaved dog into the premises.
> 
> I really think some stores should ban children, but they are not allowed to do that, only dogs.


Definitely this!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> When I go into a supermarket and there are brats tearing around the aisles on scooters and shoving trolleys into everyone, or I go somewhere where I have to queue up like a bank, and all I get for my ten minutes wait is some dosey mother repeating over and over: be good and I'll buy you some sweeties, I would far rather meet a nice dog thanks very much.
> 
> I think it is disgraceful the way some people allow their kids to make a damned nuisance of themselves, when it would be those same people who would shake their heads if anyone were to bring a well behaved dog into the premises.
> 
> I really think some stores should ban children, but they are not allowed to do that, only dogs.


I agree with this for the most part; I would hate pet shops for example to ban children though; because my parents would never go into one; I always have to go in to them to get stuff for my animals. And the way some children behave in restaurants, well we are NEVER allowed to behave the way some children act there; screaming and running around when your trying to eat. Give me a well behaved dog any day.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> When I go into a supermarket and there are brats tearing around the aisles on scooters and shoving trolleys into everyone, or I go somewhere where I have to queue up like a bank, and all I get for my ten minutes wait is some dosey mother repeating over and over: be good and I'll buy you some sweeties, I would far rather meet a nice dog thanks very much.
> 
> I think it is disgraceful the way some people allow their kids to make a damned nuisance of themselves, when it would be those same people who would shake their heads if anyone were to bring a well behaved dog into the premises.
> 
> I really think some stores should ban children, but they are not allowed to do that, only dogs.


I used to work in a cafe in the west end (rolls eyes heavily), where children were allowed to 'express themselves' shall we say all day long, whilst mummies had drinks and discussed this season's must haves.

We eventually wrote on the chalkboard, 'Any little darlings found running around without their adults will be given a shot of double espresso and sent back to their guardians'

Didn't really work, but encouraged us to keep one step ahead...


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I'm not quite sure how you managed round with a lead reactive dog? As Ive said before I don't go in to help you socialise your dog


If everyone had this stupidly poor attitude there would be a lot more poorly socialised dogs than there already are. I take every oppertunity i can to socialise my dogs and having a dog reactive dog socialisation is a key issue. How would he evef improve if i couldn't socialise him. And for the record he goes to training classes and behaves fine he will sit stay in a class full of offlead dogs and is fine but he feels safe there and is no longer threatened. He only reacts when he is unsure so i have to take him to different places so he can learn they are all ok.

If i went to [email protected]h and sas zomeone training and using me as socialisation i would be pleased they would look like a responsible dog owner taking the job seriously unlike so many oeople out there that get a dog and do stuff all with it!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Julesky said:


> MAISY! Cheers for my red blobby... sad you didn't enjoy the comedy. Here's to 2013 and more chuckles
> 
> Peace


Hey! I got one too!
Bit sad.
not only does the OP not like dogs in pet shops seems she dont like us that do saying they do!
shame


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I agree with this for the most part; I would hate pet shops for example to ban children though; because my parents would never go into one; I always have to go in to them to get stuff for my animals. And the way some children behave in restaurants, well we are NEVER allowed to behave the way some children act there; screaming and running around when your trying to eat. Give me a well behaved dog any day.


Can I ask why it is your parents would never go in one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Can I ask why it is your parents would never go in one?


NS just not their sort of place I guess


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> NS just not their sort of place I guess


That sounds like nonsense, you have pets, they need things, you go to a pet shop!

My mum doesn't love them and hang around in them but she will pop in and out for food!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> That sounds like nonsense, you have pets, they need things, you go to a pet shop!
> 
> My mum doesn't love them and hang around in them but she will pop in and out for food!


They order online if nessacary, I like browsing in a pet shop. Simples.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

How many times have you guys gone onto supermarkets and seen unruly children, poking meat, bread vegetables etc, often damaging the packaging?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

DT said:


> How many times have you guys gone onto supermarkets and seen unruly children, poking meat, bread vegetables etc, often damaging the packaging?


Thats why you dig to the back - You get the longest sell by date and hopefully less skanky dogs / children / adults have coughed / spluttered/ pi**ed etc etc all over it :thumbup:

Maybe the answer is to become completely self sufficient - Grow/ make everything yourself


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

OP not saying a lot this morning, maybe they gone for a little walkie


Around PAH


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Julesky said:


> I used to work in a cafe in the west end (rolls eyes heavily), where children were allowed to 'express themselves' shall we say all day long, whilst mummies had drinks and discussed this season's must haves.
> 
> We eventually wrote on the chalkboard, 'Any little darlings found running around without their adults will be given a shot of double espresso and sent back to their guardians'
> 
> Didn't really work, but encouraged us to keep one step ahead...


The vet I used to have had a sign in his waiting room saying that children must be kept under control or they would be asked to leave. The sign said something about sick animals not wanting children running around them. Good for him.



Milliepoochie said:


> Thats why you dig to the back - You get the longest sell by date and hopefully less skanky dogs / children / adults have coughed / spluttered/ pi**ed etc etc all over it :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe the answer is to become completely self sufficient - Grow/ make everything yourself


Oh, no! I've seen The Good Life - wears me out just watching them!


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I'm not quite sure how you managed round with a lead reactive dog? As Ive said before I don't go in to help you socialise your dog


Im not sure what your statement means....typo?
If you mean how do I manage 'round town', well, I don't have an option! Its that or he doesn't get walked. 
And its a good opportunity to train him OUT of the lead reactivity. This problem rarely goes away on its own, and if he never saw a dog, it would be far worse than just barking! What....you think all reactive dogs, of any degree, should never leave the house?

If you'd read, I specifically said I no longer take him in pets at home much specifically because he is a tad lead reactive and I can't be bothered with the hassle. If its clear of dogs, I occasionally still will.

Added to which, where did I say I let him approach anyone and everyone we see so he can interact? Nowhere.
I let him approach and interact ONLY with people who are happy to interact with him.
If you showed no signs of this, you would not be involved, so Im not sure why you think anyone is 'using' you to socialise their dog. Seems you don't have a very dog friendly attitude, so I'd suspect no-one is wanting to use you, in fact!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think the OP means how did you manage round PAH... Thats the way I read it anyway.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Funnily enough we went to a dog friendly cafe today. There were four dogs in there and three children and guess what?? You wouldn't have noticed the dogs but the children (and their parents/carers) were making enough noise and disruption for everybody. In fact both mine were laying under the tabe like the little angels they can be at times when some idiot, inconsiderate/self-centred adult started making stupid "baby" noises at a child... which sounded remarkably like a dog barking!  This cause one of my (up until that point angelic) dogs to bark... not ideal but guess what? I didn't want my dog causing a problem to other people so I told him to be quiet and reassured him that it was all ok and he settled and stopped barking very quickly and went back to being angelic. The idiot making the noise? Didn't even notice the problem he had caused and carried on making the stupid noise even though the whole cafe was quiet and giving him filthy looks and giving me sympathetic looks by that point.

Also, while my OH went to the loo, a child was allowed to wander up to our table to get at something on the windowsill behind us. He sat himself in OH's seat and when my OH came back from the loo, OH had to wait until the child decided to go back to his parents - the dozy parents hadn't even noticed he was causing a problem - or had noticed and didn't care!

I bet the tables where the children were sat were more difficult to clear up for the staff as well.

However I know that children and their dozy parents are just part of the rich tapestry of life and if I really wanted to avoid children while I ate I could quite easily go to a pub that didn't allow them or choose not to go into a cafe if there were many tables with children at them etc etc. If I've got a problem with someone generally I think it is up to me to avoid the contact not up to them to avoid me or the owner of an establishment to change their rules to suit my whims.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> But dogs aren't allowed in any other shops! Surely if you want to socialise your dog you go to classes, group walks etc, not round a pet shop! My 3 would be fine, I don't think they would gain much training wise as they can't go in any other shops...so seems a bit pointless! :confused1:
> I can honestly say 90% of the dogs I've ever seen in store have been getting dragged round or pulling to get to stuff, I've never seen anyone doing any practical training....just people out for a jolly!
> Not a dig to anyone that likes taking their dog in but I just wouldn't ever do it, and the peeing & walking off topped it off for me!


I don't think you really get the point of "socialising". Mixing your dogs with people and other dogs (which is pretty much all you will do at classes and group walks) is crucial, however it is also important to expose your dog to as many different situations and experiences as possible, starting as young as possible and continuing to some degree throughout the dog's life.

I can honestly say I've never seen a dog have an accident in PAH. I meet much worse behaved dogs when out walking and they are less controlled as they tend to be off lead with the owner following behind (normally on the phone). Most dogs we meet in PAH are young puppies (too young to be put down) whose owners are, quite correctly, trying to show them as much as possible at a young age.

I'm not really sure what's wrong with someone going out for a "jolly" with their dog either. They are there as companions and to be enjoyed, not purely for constant relentless training.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Read the first few pages... skipped to end... how did it go from dogs in pets at home to children in supermarkets? You can always rely on innocent children getting dragged into these things as a comparison :lol: 
Lets just point out that the only common ground between dogs and children in this instance is the idiot that is supposedly responsible for them 

I have spent the last week taking Toppa into pets at home, as he gets to meet lots of dogs and people, when he gets older he will still be taken there as a walk I have always enjoyed taking dogs on as it is close to home. Not a single droplet of pee or nugget of poop in sight, he doesn't jump up people, drool on people etc and I don't take him near the furries. Where is the problem with Toppa being there exactly


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Pet Services Kent said:


> I'm not really sure what's wrong with someone going out for a "jolly" with their dog either. They are there as companions and to be enjoyed, not purely for constant relentless training.


Yeah.....Im getting a strange vibe from this poster, a vibe I wouldn't normally see in a dog owner. I could sort of understand a non-doggy person who has no experience with them thinking that its just a general pain in the ass that dogs exist at all, or not understanding the importance of socialisation with pups, but a dog owner?

So what if I wanna take my dog out for a 'jolly'?! He's a working breed, he needs a lot to occupy his mind every day, so if I can mix it up for him and break the routine, it does him the world of good. Its also fun for me, I don't like going to the same places every day either.
I feel a bit sorry for the OPs dogs, to be honest, if the OP genuinely does think that dogs shouldn't be enjoyed and given new and exciting experiences.

In fact, I think an adolescent dobe boy like mine who DIDN'T get a good variety of experiences and activity each day would be a complete nightmare.
What mental stimulation is there for a dog in going to the same places, every day, on the same route, over and over? Especially a very intelligent breed?
Pets at home actually gave me a good opportunity to work on a 'leave it' when there were lots of temptations around! 
Aaaaand, I could teach him impulse control, and to wait nicely while I was talking to the woman at the counter, and the number of positive responses I've had from people who tell me 'I had no idea dobes were so sweet!'

The woman who works in my local one is a Canadian woman who had to leave her dobe behind when she moved here, and so she LOVES seeing Dresden as it gives her a dobe fix!

The other pet shop I go to, where I buy my rat food, ask every single time I go in where Dresden is and when I'll next take him in!

Seems its the OPs problem, no-one else seems bothered, and the rest of us seem to be able to see the huge benefits to socialisation and mental stimulation to our dogs. So the OP should perhaps just avoid pets at home.....


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

sailor said:


> Read the first few pages... skipped to end... how did it go from dogs in pets at home to children in supermarkets? You can always rely on innocent children getting dragged into these things as a comparison :lol:
> Lets just point out that the only common ground between dogs and children in this instance is the idiot that is supposedly responsible for them
> 
> I have spent the last week taking Toppa into pets at home, as he gets to meet lots of dogs and people, when he gets older he will still be taken there as a walk I have always enjoyed taking dogs on as it is close to home. Not a single droplet of pee or nugget of poop in sight, he doesn't jump up people, drool on people etc and I don't take him near the furries. Where is the problem with Toppa being there exactly


No problem atall, my initial question was why do people take dogs in to [email protected] home, the consensus is for socialising & because you can. I've never said I have a problem with well handled, controlled dogs. ...just the peeing, jumping, lunging ones who I have absolutely no wish to encounter when I'm shopping. 
If you have a dog that needs a certain behavioural area looking into I wouldn't use a pet shop to try & rectify it, I would seek a behaviourist/ trainer & a good book. Controlled dogs great, young dogs great, I can see why socialisation round a shop is good for young pups as is a puppy class, its the idiotic owners letting their dogs do as they please!...oh look my dog just peed all over 5 large bags of biscuits and the whole way down the aisle...dum dee dum...lets just leave it and walk off! Oh let's have a look on this shelf while my dog lunges at people walking past...and ahh isn't that sweet little mi mi jumping all over that lady's legs at the checkout that's facing the opposite way :aureola:
I don't & still wouldn't chose to take my dogs in at any age, I don't feel the need or want to take them in. Everyone has their own views it seems some don't like a posing ones which is a tad weird as its a forum full of a variety of different people. I'm relatively new so maybe threads are generally more mamby pamby I'm not sure! Hey Ho! Bring on the bad rep for not agreeing, all seems a bit pathetic (don't take offence if I don't reply to snide comments it's because your on ignore :lol


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I've never said I have a problem with well handled, controlled dogs. ...just the peeing, jumping, lunging ones who I have absolutely no wish to encounter when I'm shopping.
> 
> Controlled dogs great, young dogs great, I can see why socialisation round a shop is good for young pups as is a puppy class, its the idiotic owners letting their dogs do as they please!...oh look my dog just peed all over 5 large bags of biscuits and the whole way down the aisle...dum dee dum...lets just leave it and walk off! Oh let's have a look on this shelf while my dog lunges at people walking past...and ahh isn't that sweet little mi mi jumping all over that lady's legs at the checkout that's facing the opposite way :aureola:


I think most people would agree that poorly controlled dogs and careless owners are a pain in the ass. You see it all the time on this forum with these kinds of owners being ranted about.
But it kinda seemed you were attacking all owners who take their dogs into shops, not just the bad ones, hence the reaction on this thread.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Genuinely perplexed at someone who owns dogs not enjoying seeing them when in a pet shop.... I always enjoy seeing the more relaxed attitudes to dogs in shops etc when in Europe. 

My local [email protected] has a dog groomers and vets in store. It is perfectly normal to see dogs in there, both in the aisles and waiting at the vets. I've never encountered dogs jumping at my or the dogs I have taken in there; all the dogs I see are far more interested in the toys/treats aisles!

In answer to the original question, I take the family dogs in there (other than when going to vet) because they love it! They are allowed to choose a toy (I show them toys, they do not touch) and we always leave with their whole bums wagging (the tail alone not being enough). I enjoy seeing them enjoying themselves.

I agree with the analogy someone made earlier; to me this is a bit like a parent complaining about the number of children in the ELC!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> No problem atall, my initial question was why do people take dogs in to [email protected] home, the consensus is for socialising & because you can. I've never said I have a problem with well handled, controlled dogs. ...just the peeing, jumping, lunging ones who I have absolutely no wish to encounter when I'm shopping.
> If you have a dog that needs a certain behavioural area looking into I wouldn't use a pet shop to try & rectify it, I would seek a behaviourist/ trainer & a good book. Controlled dogs great, young dogs great, I can see why socialisation round a shop is good for young pups as is a puppy class, its the idiotic owners letting their dogs do as they please!...oh look my dog just peed all over 5 large bags of biscuits and the whole way down the aisle...dum dee dum...lets just leave it and walk off! Oh let's have a look on this shelf while my dog lunges at people walking past...and ahh isn't that sweet little mi mi jumping all over that lady's legs at the checkout that's facing the opposite way :aureola:
> I don't & still wouldn't chose to take my dogs in at any age, I don't feel the need or want to take them in. Everyone has their own views it seems some don't like a posing ones which is a tad weird as its a forum full of a variety of different people. I'm relatively new so maybe threads are generally more mamby pamby I'm not sure! Hey Ho! Bring on the bad rep for not agreeing, all seems a bit pathetic (don't take offence if I don't reply to snide comments it's because your on ignore :lol


I don't have a problem with dogs in any shop but I do wish people would teach their dogs not to jump up everyone. Normally I can turn away but I have had serious stomach problems the last two weeks, and people's dogs trying to jump on me have been terrifying, I have been in so much pain.

To me, that is pretty bad. My dogs were taught not to jump up, so why the hell can't everyone else teach theirs to do the same.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

MaisyMoomin said:


> No problem atall, my initial question was why do people take dogs in to [email protected] home, the consensus is for socialising & because you can. I've never said I have a problem with well handled, controlled dogs. ...just the peeing, jumping, lunging ones who I have absolutely no wish to encounter when I'm shopping.
> If you have a dog that needs a certain behavioural area looking into I wouldn't use a pet shop to try & rectify it, I would seek a behaviourist/ trainer & a good book. Controlled dogs great, young dogs great, I can see why socialisation round a shop is good for young pups as is a puppy class, its the idiotic owners letting their dogs do as they please!...oh look my dog just peed all over 5 large bags of biscuits and the whole way down the aisle...dum dee dum...lets just leave it and walk off! Oh let's have a look on this shelf while my dog lunges at people walking past...and ahh isn't that sweet little mi mi jumping all over that lady's legs at the checkout that's facing the opposite way :aureola:
> I don't & still wouldn't chose to take my dogs in at any age, I don't feel the need or want to take them in. Everyone has their own views it seems some don't like a posing ones which is a tad weird as its a forum full of a variety of different people. I'm relatively new so maybe threads are generally more mamby pamby I'm not sure! Hey Ho! Bring on the bad rep for not agreeing, all seems a bit pathetic (don't take offence if I don't reply to snide comments it's because your on ignore :lol


That's not what you said at all. You said you didn't want dogs around when you were shopping and that you should take your dogs to classes and group walks if you wanted to socialise. Maybe the people who actually like dogs have changed your mind since your original post- if so :thumbup:. Or maybe you were just feeling particularly argumentative yesterday?!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Shadowrat said:


> But it kinda seemed you were attacking all owners who take their dogs into shops, not just the bad ones, hence the reaction on this thread.


ain't that a fact!
And even handing our red rep to THOSE who dare to question her!


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Pet Services Kent said:


> That's not what you said at all. You said you didn't want dogs around when you were shopping and that you should take your dogs to classes and group walks if you wanted to socialise. Maybe the people who actually like dogs have changed your mind since your original post- if so :thumbup:. Or maybe you were just feeling particularly argumentative yesterday?!


'People who actually like dogs'? Those are the kind of uncalled for comments that have kept this thread going :lol:

Tootles off to re read my posts ha ha! Me thinks I should take more notice what I'm writing while cooking dinner, for me this is entertainment nothing more. It's a thread for the sake of a thread & a post for the sake of a post! but I guess they all are!

I don't like dogs in shops. Doesn't make me a heinously bad evil nasty dog hatter :lol: The end.


----------



## Murphy101 (Nov 26, 2012)

MaisyMoomin said:


> I don't like dogs in shops. Doesn't make me a heinously bad evil nasty dog hatter :lol:


Yes it does 

Happy new year 

ETA and I think you meant 'dog milliner'


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

when I had my holiday in Lanzarote, I was loving the fact that there was a cat living in a shop. I gave him a stroke every time I passed him. I would do just the same with a dog


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Murphy101 said:


> Yes it does
> 
> Happy new year


Well actually :lol:

You to!








Made from my 3 pooches for all you haters! :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

MaisyMoomin said:


> 'People who actually like dogs'? Those are the kind of uncalled for comments that have kept this thread going :lol:
> 
> .


You have not made any comments thaat are uncalled for then?

Whilst out tootling perhaps you could tootle into spec saves and get your eyes tested!:thumbup:


----------

